# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الأحد 20/03/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*  
  
 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يتخطي واري وولفز بهدف بكري المدينة من ركلة جزاء ويتأهل لدور الـ16 من أبطال افريقيا

نجح المريخ في تخطي ضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف دون رد احرزه مهاجمه بكري المدينة من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها الدفاع النيجيري مع البديل فرانسيس كوفي مساء اليوم بملعبه بأم درمان في اياب الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا لينجح المريخ في خطف بطاقة التأهل لدور الستة عشر .. وقدم المريخ عرضا متوسطا واضاع العديد من الاهداف عن طريق ثلاثي الهجوم وكان لقاء الذهاب انتهي بتفوق المريخ بهدف عبده جابر.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مدرب المريخ: راضٍ عن المردود أمام واري وولفزعبّر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ عن سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه فريقه وأعلن تأهله للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال رافضاً في الوقت نفسه وصف أداء فريقه بالسيئ مبيناً أن المريخ صنع عدداً كبيراً من الفرص التي ضاعت بسوء الطالع مشيراً إلى أن الفريق سنحت له خمس مناسبات سانحة للتسجيل لافتاً إلى أن المريخ كان الأكثر سيطرة على مجريات اللعب طوال الشوطين.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يتأهل إلى دور ال 16 بفوزه على واري وولف بهدف 
شبكة الشروق

تأهل المريخ السوداني على حساب واري وولفز النيجيري في إياب دور ال 32 لدوري الأندية الأبطال الأفريقي، إلى دوري ال 16 بفوزه بهدف بكري المدينة في المباراة التي جرت مساء السبت، باستاده بأمدرمان، وهي ذات نتجية مبارة الذهاب. 
ولعب بكري المدينة دور البطولة في المباراة، بعدما سجل هدف المريخ الوحيد قبل النهاية بخمس دقائق من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع لاعب المريخ الغاني فرانسيس كوفي.
وكرَّر المريخ بذلك تفوقه على منافسه النيجيري، بعدما تغلب عليه بنفس النتيجة في لقاء الذهاب التي جرت بنيجيريا الأسبوع الماضي. ونجح المريخ في امتصاص صمود الفريق الأنجولي الذي هدد المرمى الأحمر في الشوط الأول، وأهدر أكثر من فرصة.
وسيطر المريخ على معظم فترات الشوط الأول وقاد عدة هجمات ضاعت بسبب التسرع وعدم التركيز، وبالمقابل قاد الضيوف هجمة وحيدة شكلت خطورة على المرمى المريخي أنقذها جمال سالم.
انخفض أداء المريخ في الشوط الثاني وظهر الفريق النيجيري بصورة أفضل في منطقة الوسط دون تشكيل خطورة على جبهة المريخ عدا هجمة وحيدة، وساهم دخول الغاني كوفي في تغيير نتيجة المباراة التي كانت تسير نحو التعادل السلبي.
ويواجه المريخ في الدور القادم الفائز من مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري وإيتوال دي كونجو الكونغولي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ والنجم الساحلي يتأهلان بدوري الأبطال

كرر المريخ السوداني فوزه على واري وولفز النيجيري 1-صفر، السبت، وبلغ ثمن نهائي مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم، فيما تأهل النجم الساحلي التونسي إلى الدور ذاته بعد فوزه على أولمبيك خريبكة المغربي.

وفي المباراة الأولى سجل بكري المدينة هدف الفوز (85 من ركلة جزاء).وكانت مباراة الذهاب انتهت بالنتيجة ذاتها.ويلتقي المريخ في الدور المقبل الفائز من مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري وإيتوال دي كونغو الكونغولي.تأهل النجمأما النجم الساحلي فعبر إلى ثمن النهائي بعد فوزه على ضيفه أولمبيك خريبكة 2-صفر في إياب الدور ذاته.وتعادل الفريقان ذهابا 1-1 في أغادير.وسجل للنجم، بطل مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي، البديل أحمد العكايشي (50) والمالي ميكايلو درامي (87).ويلتقي النجم في الدور المقبل إنيمبا النيجيري، المتأهل على حساب فيتالو البوروندي (6-3 بمجموع المباراتين).
اسكاي نيووز


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*  رياضة سودانية
   المريخ يكرر فوزه بهدف على واري و يتأهل لدور لـــــــــــ(16) من ابطال افريقيا 




 
اليوم 09:54 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 كرر المريخ فوزه على الفريق النيجيري بهدف دون رد حمل توقيع نجمه بكري المدينة في الدقيقة 85 من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب البديل كوفي ليتأهل الى دور الستة عشر من مسابقة ابطال افريقيا 
 انطلقت مباراة امريخ  وفريق  واري و التي رصدتها كفرووتر بتشكيلة مريخية ضمت جمال سالم - على جعفر - امير كمال - رمضان عجب - بخت خميس  راجي -  كريم الحسن - عمر بخيت - بكري - تراوري و عبده جابر
 الشوط الاول 
 استهله المري بهجوم ضاري منذ البداية و ذلك من اجل اطلاق رصاصة الرحمة على الضيوف باحراز هدف مبكر  لكنه اصطدم بجدار قوي مع بداية الشوط الاول .
 الفريق النيجيري رد بهجمة اكثر شراسة لكن المدافع امير كمال كان بالمرصاد
 في الديقية الرابعة قاد اللاغب عبده  جابر هجمة متحركة كانت لها خطورتها لكن اجبوتي تسلمها على دفعتين
 وتواصلت الهجومات على مرمي النيجيري و كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يحرز هدفا لكن كرته مرت جوار القائم 
 ركلة جزاء و لكن
 حصل المريخ على ركلة جزاء في الدققة السادسة لكنها لم تشكل خطورة على مرمي النيجيري
 هدف ضائع لتراوري
 في الدقيقة التاسعة كاد اللاعب تراوري ان يضع المريخ في المقدمة لكن الحارس حول كرته الى ركلة زاوية كاد امير كمال ان يحرز منها هدفا للاحمر 
 سيطرة حمراء
 بعد مرور 10 دقائق احكم المريخ سيطرته على وسط الملعب فيما اعتمد الضيوف على الهجمات المرتدة الخطيرة و التي كاد ان يحرز من احداها هدفا لو لا جمال سالم 
 اجبوتي يحرم تراوري من هدف
 في الدقيقة 24 حصل المريخ فرصة مواتية لتسجيل هدف عبر اللاعب عبده جابر بعدها من امامه اجبوتي تعود لتراوري الذي اطلق منها تسديدة قوية ابعدها الحارس اجبوتي الى وسط الملعب
 سيطرة وقتال
 سيطر على مجريات الشوط الاول تماما و فيما ابدى الفريق النيجيري قتالا و استماته في مواجه الهجم المريخي الضاري
 المدينة يحرك المدرجات 
 حرك المدينة المدرجات المريخية حينما استفاد من عكسية اللاعب بخيت خميس و التي حولها راسية لكنها مرت فوق العارضة 
 و رد اللاعب بخيت خميس بهجمة خطيرة ارسلها ارضية زاحفة تخطت المدافعين و تمر امام بكري المدينة و لم تجد من يدخلها الشباك 
 اصابة حارس واري
 تعرض الحارس النيجيري اجبوتي لاصابة في اشتراك مع اللاعب تراوري ليتم اسعافه و يواصل مع زملائه اللاعب و يتم استئناف اللعب الذي تم ايقافه و رد المريخ بهجمة من يد الحارس جمال سالم عادت من دفاع الفريق النيجيري الذي لعب تحت الضغط لتأثره بهدف المباراة الاولي.
 دور دفاعي لكريم 
 لعب كريم الحسن في الشوط الاول متواجدا في محور الوسط للقيام بالادوار الدفاعية و ذلك للحد من خطورة لاعبي و الذين حاولوا الاندفاع في الشوط الاول لاحراز هدف لكنهم لم يحسنو استغلال بعض الفرص التي اتيحت لهم 
 في الدقيقة 44 قاد اللاعب راجي هجمة مرتدة كانت خطيرة عطله المدافع الذي حصل على مخالفة نفذها المعلم لتمر الى ركلة زاوية من امام الحارس تصدى لها المعلم من جديد لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها 
 رد الفريق النيجيري بهجمة خطير ابطل مفعولها اللاعب امير كمال و الذي حولها الى هجمة مرتدة كاد ان يحرز منها بكري هدفا لكن كرته علت العارضة و يحصل المريخ على هجمة جديدة لم يكتب لها الناج ينتهي الشوط الاول بدون اهداف 
 جمال سالم ضيف شرف 
 كان الحارس جمال سالم ضيف شرف الحصة الاولى و لم يتعرض اي اختبار حقيقي من قبل هجوم الفريق الذي اعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة و التي احسن دفاع المريخ في التعامل معها 
 خالد احمد المصطفى : المريخ افتقد المساندة 
 قال الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى ان المريخ افتقد المساندة الهجومية و دقة التركيز في لحظة الهجوم و كن بامكان المريخ حسم الشوط الاول ان احسن التعامل مع الفرص التي جهزها تراوري اما الكابتن محمد موسي فقد قال ان وسط المريخ كان هو الافضل و ان المريخ عليه ان يعيد اللاعب تراوري للصندوق و ان بخيت خميس كان هو افضل نجوم المريخ في الشوط الاول و اميزهم .
 الشوط الثاني
 استهله الفريق النيجيري بهجمة عبر اوساي كينج لكن على جعفر ابطل مفعول هجمته الخطير قبل تعرضه للاصابة 
 و من هجمة مرتدة كاد المريخ ان يصل للشباك لعكسية من رمضان ابعدها الحارس النيجيري
 واري رد بهجمة شرسة كاد عبرها ان يصل لشباك  جمال سالم لولا على جعفر الذي حولها الى ركلة زاوية  نفذها اوساكي حولها بكري المدينة هجومية ابعدها الدفاع
 في الدقيقة السادسة حصل اللاعب تراوري على هجمة خطير اطلق منها تسدية قوية مرت فوق العارضة 
 في الدقيقة العاشرة اطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة تسديدة قوية مرت فوق عارضة الحارس اجبوتي 
 الجماهير تطلق صافرات الاستهجان
 بعد مرور 10 دقائق من الشوط الثاني اطلقت جماهير المريخ صافرات الاستهجان تطالب بهز الشباك
 مخالفة ولكن
 في الدقيقة 14 حصل المريخ على مخافة نفذها عمر بخيت ابعدها دفاع الفريق النيجيري
 تراجع في مستوى اللاعبين
 تراجع مستوى لاعبي الفريقين بعد مرور 20 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني و لم يتعرض اي من الحارسين لاختبار حقيقي و ظل اللعب محصورا في وسط الملعب 
 تراوري يشكل خطورة 
 شكلت تحركات تراوري خطورة على مرمي الفريق النيجيري لكن لم يستفد منها المريخ طوال الجزء الاول من الحصة الثانية 
 النيجيري يعتمد على الارسال
 اعتمد الفريق النيجيري على الارسال الطويل للوصول الى شباك المريخ و كاد ان يصل لشباك جمال سالم من هفوة الغاني كريم الحسن التي عالجها مجددا باللعب بقوة مع لاعب الفريق النيجيري
 اصابة بخيت خميس
 تعرض اللاعب بخيت خميس للاصابة في اشتراك مع ماباما و اكتفي الحكم بانذاره شفاهة رغم ان لديه انذار سابق
 دخول كوفي
 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب تراوري و دخول اللاعب كوفي و ذلك لتنشيط الهجوم 
 هدف ضائع للمريخ
 ارسل عبه جابر عكسية قابلها بكري المدينة لكنها لعبها مرت جوار القائم الايمن 
 هدف التقدم 
 احرز اللاعب بكري المريخ الهدف الاول للمريخ من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب كوفي عبر الحارس اجبوتي في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثاني
 دخول فييرا
 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقيقة 42 بخروج اللاعب عبده جابر و دخول فييرا ليتحول اللاعب بكري الى الهجوم بينما كريم للدفاع 
 و في الدقيقة 44 خرج اللاعب كريم الحسن مصابا و حل بدلا عنه ضفر 
 لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على واري النيجيري بهدف حمل توقيع اللاعب بكري المدينة ليتأهل الى دور الـــــــــ(16) من ابطال افريقيا 



*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مدرب واري وولفز: غادرنا الابطال من نيجيريا وافتقدنا الهداف في امدرمانأشاد بيتر نيكتين المدير الفني لواري وولفز النيجيري بالأداء الجيد والمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه فريقه في مباراة الأمس أمام المريخ برغم الخسارة بهدف ووداع دوري الأبطال بالخسارة ذهاباً وإياباً وقال بيتر: خسرنا لأن فريقنا يعاني من مشكلة حقيقية في ختام الهجمة وتضررنا من هذه المشكلة كثيراً في مباراة الذهاب وتضررنا منها ايضاً في مباراة الأمس ولو امتلكنا المهاجم الذي يعرف الطريق للشباك لما غادرنا دوري الأبطال، ورأى بيتر أن فريقه ودّع البطولة الأفريقية من واري لان من يخسر في عقر داره الطبيعي أن يجد صعوبة بالغة في العودة وهو يلعب خارج أرضه وأفاد بيتر أنه استفاد كثيراً من هذه المشاركة ووقف على العديد من السلبيات التي تحتاج منه لمعالجات سريعة حتى يظهر فريقه بالشكل المطلوب في مقبل المشاركات، وأضاف: هناك أخطاء عديدة حدثت في مباراة الذهاب في نيجيريا أعتقد أنها كانت السبب الرئيسي في خروج الفريق من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وعلي الجنيد على الابداعات

ومبروك الانتصار الكبير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• إنتر ميلان يوقف قطار روما بتعادل يشعل صراع المركز الثالث
• محرز يقود ليستر للفوز على كريستال بالاس في الدوري الانجليزي
• آرسنال يستعيد الانتصارات أمام إيفرتون ويفك شفرة جوديسون بارك
• سوانزي سيتي يبتعد عن منطقة الخطر بفوزه على أستون فيلا
• سبورتينج خيخون يوقف انتصارات اتلتيكو مدريد ويهزمه بهدفين
• ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا يحقق اول فوز في 2016 بالدوري الاسباني
• لاس بالماس يفوز على ريال سوسييداد ورايو فاليكانو يعادل غرناطة
• بايرن ميونيخ يفلت من كمين كولن ويهزمه بهدف وحيد
• ليون يخطف الفوز أمام نانت ويصعد للمركز الثالث بالدوري الفرنسي
• آنجيه يسحق لوريان بخماسية في الدوري الفرنسي 
• سبورتينج لشبونة يقسو على آروكا في الدوري البرتغالي
• فينورد وزفوله يفوزان على جرافشاب وفيليم في الدوري الهولندي
• نافراتيل يقود هيراكليس للفوز على هيرنفين في الدوري الهولندي
• بشكتاش يواصل صدارة الدوري التركي بفوزه على أنطاليا سبور
• عثمانلي سبور يصعد للمركز السادس بالدوري التركي
• مارسيليا يؤكد استمرار المدرب ميتشل في قيادة الفريق حتى نهاية هذا الموسم
• ستوك سيتي يمدد تعاقد حارسه الإنجليزي جاك بوتلاند حتى 2021
• أرسنال يستعد للتعاقد مع مهاجم من الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية
• زيدان: أرغب أن يفكر بنزيمة في كرة القدم ولا شيء آخر
• إنزو بيريز نجم فالنسيا خارج قائمة الأرجنتين بسبب الإصابة
• ميسي : مشاركتي في أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو باتت أمرًا معقدًا
• الفيفا يختار الاماراتي السركال لعضوية اللجنة الدولية لأولمبياد 2016
• فان جال: الهزيمة أمام مانشستر سيتي ستقضي على آمالنا
• غضب في مانشستر سيتي بسبب أسعار تذاكر مباراة سان جيرمان
• مارسيال: أحاول أن أكرر ما فعله كريستيانو رونالدو 
• رانييري مدرب ليستر: نقاتل من أجل شيء لا أحد يعتقد أنه سيحدث
• مدرب برشلونة: فياريال من افضل فرق الدوري الاسباني
• إنريكي: كنا نعرف أننا سنواجه خصماً صعباً بدوري الأبطال
• زيدان: الغيابات لن تجعل إشبيلية لقمة سائغة لنا 
• سيميوني: التفكير في الفوز بالليجا أمر مستحيل 
• جورجينيو نجم نابولي: نملك الدافع للفوز بالدوري الإيطالي هذا الموسم
• بينيتيز: بقاء نيوكاسل في الدوري أهم من مباراة ديربي تاين وير
• ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد يتنافسان على ضم نجم مرسيليا جورج كيفن
• ساجرادا الأنجولي يتأهل لدور ال16 ببطولة الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية
• تأهل مصر المقاصة لدور ال16 بالكونفدرالية الإفريقية
• النجم الساحلي التونسي يتخطى اولمبيك خريبكة المغربي في دوري ابطال افريقيا
• الزمالك المصري يكرر الفوز على دوالا الكاميروني في أبطال إفريقيا
• الترجي التونسي يسحق النهضة التشادي ويتاهل في كاس الاتحاد الافريقي
• الهلال السعودي يواجه منافسه الإيراني على ملعب الغرافة القطري
• الخور يعبر مسيمير في الدوري القطري 
• المغرب التطواني يخطف الفوز امام مولودية وجدة في الدوري
• شبيبة القبائل يقلب الطاولة على مولودية الجزائر في الدوري
• الكويت يفوز على القادسية ويتأهل لنهائي كأس الأمير

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• الهلال - السودان (-- : --) الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا الساعة: 16:45 .. القناة: الملاعب الرياضية

• فيروفيارو - موزمبيق (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - ج الكونجو الساعة: 16:00 .. 

• مازيمبي - ج الكونجو (-- : --) كيدوس - إثيوبيا الساعة: 16:30 .. 

• كوتون - الكاميرون (-- : --) الملعب - مالي الساعة: 17:00 .. 

• أسيك - ساحل العاج (-- : --) كايزرشيفس - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 18:30 .. 

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (-- : --) ايتول دو - الكونجو الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الجزائرية 3

• مولودية بجاية - الجزائر (-- : --) الإفريقي - تونس الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الجزائرية 2

• حوريا - غينيا (-- : --) زيسكو يونايتد - زامبيا الساعة: 20:00 ..

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• عزام - تنزانيا (-- : --) بيدفيست - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 15:00 .. 

• باراك - ليبيريا (-- : --) الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب الساعة: 16:00 .. 

• زاناكو - زامبيا (-- : --) هاراري - زمبابوي الساعة: 16:00 .. ا

• مونانا - الجابون (-- : --) أتليتيكو - بوروندي الساعة: 17:30 .. 

• ميدياما - غانا (-- : --) الاتحاد - ليبيا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: الليبية الرياضية

• إنبي - مصر (-- : --) أفريكا - ساحل العاج الساعة: 19:00 

• اهلي شندي - السودان (-- : --) سانت - ج الكونجو الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الملاعب الرياضية

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 31 :

• ساوثهامتون (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

• مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 30 :

• فياريال (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• ريال مدريد (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 30 :

• تورينو (-- : --) يوفنتوس الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• نابولي (-- : --) جنوى الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• ميلان (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 27 :

• أوجسبورج (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

• باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) موناكو الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• نابس - مدغشقر (2 : 1) *الوداد - المغرب
• فيتالو - بوروندي (2 : 1) *إنييمبا - نيجيريا
• *يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (1 : 1) أرمى - رواندا
• ليوبارد - الكونجو (1 : 1) *ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا
• *النجم الساحلي - تونس (2 : 0) أولمبيك خريبكة - المغرب
• *الأهلي - مصر (2 : 0) ريكرياتيفو - أنغولا
• *المريخ - السودان (1 : 0) واري وولفز - نيجيريا
• *الزمالك - مصر (2 : 0) دوالا - الكاميرون

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• مابوتو - موزمبيق (0 : 0) *ساجرادا - أنغولا
• بوليس - رواندا (0 : 1) *موكاندا - الكونجو
• *الترجي - تونس (5 : 0) رونيسونس - تشاد
• بوسكو - ج الكونجو (1 : 0) *مصر المقاصة - مصر
• غاغنوا - ساحل العاج (2 : 2) *مولودية وهران - الجزائر
• *القسنطينى - الجزائر (4 : 1) *ناساروا - نيجيريا
• *الفتح الرباطي - المغرب (2 : 1) يو ام اسي دي لوم - الكاميرون

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 31 :

• إيفرتون (0 : 2) آرسنال
• تشيلسي (2 : 2) وست هام يونايتد
• كريستال بالاس (0 : 1) ليستر سيتي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 30 :

• سبورتينغ خيخون (2 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 30 :

• روما (1 : 1) انتر ميلان

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 27 :

• كولن (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

• ليون (2 : 0) نانت

âکڑ تنبية: * هذه العلامة تعني تأهل الفريق للمرحلة التالية

===============
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
الشفوت نجحوا في التنظيم والمدرجات.....وصانع العاب جنوا فاولات.....

نقول مبروووك لشفوت المدرجات النصر والصعود لدوري السته عشر
نصر اتى بهدير الجماهير فقط

غايتو ياشفوت كل يوم تثبتوا انكم مدرسة من غير استاذ
معقولة الروعة في الحضور والروعة في التنظيم
بسحروكم ياشفوتنا والله
قلنا ليكم يا إدارة سلموا الشفوت الراية وهديرهم جاب النصر والفرحة
كل شي معاهم تمام من صيانة النادي وانت ماشي لحدي المدرجات
وابدعوا في تنظيم البوابات ...
والقون زاتو جاء من هذه الاصوات
ترفع لكن القبعات ياشفوت المدرجات....



مابحب التحليل الفني لكن لما تكون كابتن وصانع العاب ولعبك كله فاولات معناه واحد من اتنين
يا لياقتك تعبانة من السهر
ولا كمان المجاملات خلتك تلعب معانا الكفر
باص واحد ياصانع العبنا ماقادر تطلعه
مفروض بدل تطلع باص تطلع انت وتدي الفرصة لغيرك .....
لينا كم سنة نقول محتاجين صانع العاب لكن اضان المجالس طرشة..



وما زالت مشكلة النقل التلفزيوني قائمة رغم اجتهاد عزام الحاج في الاعادات
لكن يامخرجنا عندك مشكلة في توزيع الكاميرات
والكرين مابخلوه مشرور في اللقطات
والصورة واصلنا ناقصة ميغابايت جودة صورة حقت افراح ومناسبات ما جودة مباريات ....
معقولة الواحد ذي السايق عربية والمطرة صابة والقزاز جاتو رطوبة
لبسنا نظارة مانفع
قلعنا النظارة جانا وجع عيون...
اول مرة اشوف لي زول يضرس من عيونه
الليلة عيوني ضرستني


ختاما

نحمد الله ونشكر الله
الجاي تقيل ياشفوتنا وحوبتكم عايزنها لي قدام تكون هي السند
لانه لو اتكلنا علي ناس ابحلقوم وابجضوم واطتنا صبحت.....


ونحن علي المدرج وصافرات الاستهجان من مدربي المدرجات قدت اضانا الا ماقدت اضان البلجيكي ....
والبلجيكي جمبو واحد حلق نقول ليه نعيما يهمنا امره جدا نفسي اعرف الملف دا فيهو شنو مايكون ملف الجمعية العمومية يااااارب يكون هو ......
معقولة ود موسي بيحلل في القناة وبفهمه دا واحد بس مطيروا من الدكة والله الشكية لله

وقلنا ليهم وحدوا الزي مع الجمهور لكن مصرين يطلعوا خارج النص....
لكن بيني بينكم القميص جديد وشديد بس اللون 


عفيت منكم يا ألتراس ليقاتكم دي مفروض توزعوها علي ناس كدة في الميدان الا كم واحد عافين منهم عارفنهم طبعا ناس الدفاع
ناس خميس و ودجعفر وامير كمال ورمضان عجب
انتو الليلة كيفتو كل المدرج


والنصيحة يالله فقدناك يا ودسعيد ...
معقولة خانتك شايفين لينا فيها حاجة لافه والله كان مالروح والنفس كنت عايز اقول في علم طار من الألتراس في نص الميدان وشايله الهواء
معقولة ما نشوفك الا وانت جاك شد عضلي وعرفنا في لاعب اصاب وعرفناك لاعب معانا ....
ويادكتور جار النبي ساعدنا حبه ولحقنا سلمون ....
غايتو اخونا الكاشف دا ذكرني النكتة بتاعة طلع بتاع النص دا بره
وهو يقول هيق..... مااااااطااالع
لحدي مالقيناه طالع بشد عضلي


لكن عندنا جماعة الليله ماقصروا ولاعبين بثقه والثقة دي اداها ليهم المدرج دا
والله مدرجنا دا يفتح النفس عدييل فيه جنس شفتنا
ولو مجلسنا الجاي دا شاف ليه خمسة شفوت ودخلوهم المجلس
تاني ماتجينا عوجة
لكن مدربي القروبات ديل ماعارفهم طلعوا الرخصه C متين لكن مرات تحليلهم فيه الصواب ....


مبروك لكل شفت مبروك الانتصار والصعود للدور التاني.....
الحقو النص يا إدارة عشان ماتبقى لينا قدام حااااااااارة .....


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الملاعب الرياضية تنقل مباراتي الهلال بأم درمان والآرسنال بشندي (حصرياً)



 


   اكدت قناة الملاعب الرياضية بث  مباراتي الهلال واهلي طرابلس المقامة عصرا بأم درمان في دوري ابطال افريقيا  واهلي شندي وسانت لوبوبو الكنغولي مساءً بشندي في بطولة الكونفدرالية وذلك  حصرياً علي القناة بعد ان اكملت اتفاقها مع ادارة الناديين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ بالرياض تكرم نائب رئيس المريخ





 

 اليوم 08:47 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 أقامت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالرياض  حفل غداء تكريما لسعادة اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ في فندق اليمامة بالرياض امس وقد حضر التكريم عدد كبير من أعضاء  الرابطة ودار نقاش مفيد في كل ما يفيد المريخ ولجنة التسيير كما أوضح سعادة  اللواء مدني الحارث الكثير من الأمور منذ تكوين لجنة التسيير الحالية وكان  حديثا مفيدا وذكر أن المريخ في هذه المرحلة أحوج ما يكون لدعم روابطه  بالخارج بشكل منتظم وقد شرف الحفل صحفيوا المريخ أبو العلا محمد البشير  وعوض عباس والسموأل  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب واري وولفز: غادرنا الابطال من نيجيريا وافتقدنا الهداف في امدرمان

 



  أشاد بيتر نيكتين المدير الفني لواري  وولفز النيجيري بالأداء الجيد والمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه فريقه في مباراة  الأمس أمام المريخ برغم الخسارة بهدف ووداع دوري الأبطال بالخسارة ذهاباً  وإياباً وقال بيتر: خسرنا لأن فريقنا يعاني من مشكلة حقيقية في ختام الهجمة  وتضررنا من هذه المشكلة كثيراً في مباراة الذهاب وتضررنا منها ايضاً في  مباراة الأمس ولو امتلكنا المهاجم الذي يعرف الطريق للشباك لما غادرنا دوري  الأبطال، ورأى بيتر أن فريقه ودّع البطولة الأفريقية من واري لان من يخسر  في عقر داره الطبيعي أن يجد صعوبة بالغة في العودة وهو يلعب خارج أرضه  وأفاد بيتر أنه استفاد كثيراً من هذه المشاركة ووقف على العديد من السلبيات  التي تحتاج منه لمعالجات سريعة حتى يظهر فريقه بالشكل المطلوب في مقبل  المشاركات، وأضاف: هناك أخطاء عديدة حدثت في مباراة الذهاب في نيجيريا  أعتقد أنها كانت السبب الرئيسي في خروج الفريق من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني في دور ال16 الأفريقي على حساب بطل نيجيريا

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أقصى المريخ السوداني ضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري من الدور الأول لدوري أبطال أفريقيا في كرة القدم، بعد ان جدد الفوز عليه بنتيجة 1-0، في مباراة العودة التي جرت مساء اليوم السبت، على ملعب المريخ بمدينة أم درمان.

كان المريخ، فاز الأسبوع الماضي خارج ملعبه بذات النتيجة على وولفز في مدينة واري.

احرز هدف المريخ مهاجمه بكري المدينة من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 58.

بدأ الفريقان المباراة بإيقاع سريع، وبرزت أول محاولة من جانب المريخ عن طريق الظهير الأيمن النشط رمضان عجب، ثم رد واري وولفز بهجمة خطيرة من جانب بريتشي، ومحاولة من ميشان في احضان الحارس جمال سالم.

في الدقيقة 7، كاد عبده جابر أن يفتتح التسجيل، لكن الحارس ابيجي بوي ابعد الكرة.

واصل الفريق الأحمر محاولاته المستمرة في الوصول لمرمى الضيوف، ولكن بلا خطورة حقيقية في ظل تألق وتماسك دفاع الفريق النيجيري.

إستغل المريخ بنجاح الجهة اليمنى عن طريق تراوري، ليبعد الحارس تسديدة قوية منه، ثم نجح ابيجي في التصدي لمحاولة خطيرة من عبده جابر بشكل لافت.

فرض المريخ السيطرة في وسط الملعب بعد مرور 20 دقيقة، وتراجع أداء وولفز الذي اعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة التي لم تخلو من الخطورة.

نتيجة الضغط المريخي، كاد المدافع أمير كمال أن يفتتح التسجيل برأسية من الضربة الركنية التي نفذها عمر بخيت.

بعد مرور 25 دقيقة، انطلق بريتشي ولكن دفاع المريخ أوقف الخطورة وحولها لركنية بواسطة علي جعفر.

هدأ إيقاع اللقاء وتراجع المريخ بعض الشيء، ولكنه عاد الى فرض السيطرة مع محاولة خطيرة من عبده جابر وتراوري، أبعدها حارس وولفز باعجوبة ليشتد الضغط الهجومي لأصحاب الأرض.

وختم المريخ الشوط الأول بهجمة مرتدة قادها راجي الذي تم تعطيله وسط الملعب.

وفي الشوط الثاني، دخل كل من الغاني كوفي فرانسيس والسوداني ضفر في المريخ، ولكن للأول تاثيره الكبير على آداء الفريق لتسببه بإحراز هدف المريخ الوحيد.

وظهر المريخ طوال الشوط الثاني بشكل متوازن في دفاعه وهجومه وتألق هجومه بقيادة بكري المدينة والمالي تراوري.

لتنتهي المباراة وينجح المريخ في تخطي أولى عقباته الافريقية وتأهل عن جدارة الى دور الـ16.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني يرفض وصف فريقه بالضعيف



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

رفض البلجيكي لوك إيمل المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني لكرة القدم، وصف أداء فريقه بالضعيف أمام ضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري، خلال المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين مساء السبت، على إستاد المريخ على إياب الدور الأول لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وكان المريخ كرر فوزه على ضيفه النيجيري بذات نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 1-0، وتأهل لدور الـ16.

وأكد مدرب المريخ لوك في المؤتمر الصحافي عقب المباراة، أن الإنتصار كان جيدا لاسيما مع المحافظة على الشباك نظيفة.

وقال: "الفريق أضاع العديد من الفرص التي كان يمكن أن تكون أهدافا، خصوصا فى الشوط الأول، وكان يمكن أن يفوز بنتيجة كبيرة".

رفض لوك وصف أداء فريقه بالضعيف، وبرر: "لاعبو المريخ وصلوا الى مرمى منافسهم في أكثر من 5 مناسبات، كما كانت نسبة الاستحواذ على الكرة عالية".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والأهلي شندي بخيار الفوز أمام الأهلي طرابلس ولوبوبو الكونجولي

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يدخل كل من الهلال والأهلي شندي السودانيين مباراتي العودة في دوري أفريقيا وكأس الاتحاد يوم الأحد أمام الأهلي طرابلس الليبي وسان لوبوبو الكونجولي، بحسابات وأهداف واضحة لا تخرج عن نطاق تحقيق الفوز حتى يضمنا تواجدهما بالمرحلة التالية من البطولتين.

كان الهلال الذي يستضيف الأهلي طرابلس، قد خرج خاسرا في مباراة الذهاب 0-1 بملعب مضيفه الشاذلي زيوتين بتونس، وقد جاء اداء الفريق مخيبا، حيث لم يسدد على المرمى سزى مرة واحدة طوال 90 دقيقة.

وقد إستعد الأزرق السوداني للمباراة بمعسكر قصير لثلاثة ايام في القاهرة، خاض خلاله مباراة تجريبية مع فريق من المستوى الثالث كسبها 8-0.

وخاض الفريق تدريبه الرئيسي مساء الجمعة وختم بآخر عصر السبت، في ظل أهتمام إداري كبير تقدمه رئيس النادي أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال.

من جانبه، يملك فريق الأهلي طرابلس بقيادة المدير الفني بو نوارة مقدرة التعامل مع المباراة للخروج بأفضل خيارات أمام الهلال، وهو التعادل بأي نتيجة أو تكرار الفوز أو الخسارة بهدف وصولا لركلات الترجيح.

وقد وصل الفريق منذ الخميس وتدرب الجمعة بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، وختم بتدريب نهار السبت بإستاد الهلال.

وبمدينة شندي شمال السودان، يستعد فريق الأهلي شندي لكتابة تاريخ جديد في مسيرة الفريق الكروية وذلك عندما يستضيف في الثامنة من مساء الأحد باستاد شندي سانت لوبوبو الكونغولي، فى إياب الدور الأول لكأس الاتحاد الافريقي.

سبق للأهلي شندي أن شارك من قبل 5 مرات متتالية في المسابقة، ولكنه نجح مرة واحدة فقط في الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات من أول مشاركة له في 2012، بعدها إستعصى عليه الوصول لذات المرحلة لإقصائه مرارا من الدور التمهيدي.

يتحتم على شندي ليضمن تأهله لدور الـ16، الفوز على ضيفه بفارق هدف نظيف، وذلك بعد أن خسر لقاء الذهاب 1-2.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسامة عطا المنان ينجو من موت محقق


 

 اليوم 08:52 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 نجا امين خزينة الاتحاد العام من  موت محقق بسبب انقلاب العربة التي كان يستغلها في رحلة في مدغشقر لمراقبة  مباراة الوداد المغربي و نايس و كان قد تعرض لكسر في الترقوة و جرح في قدمه  وكما نجا ايضا من كارثة جوية برفقة بعثة الوداد داخل مدغشقر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يعاقب خمسة من لاعبيه بسبب عدم الانضباط



 
  قال الفاتح عسكر نائب سكرتير مريخ  كوستي إن مجلس الإدارة سيفرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة ولن يتساهل مع أي لاعب  يخل بالانضباط مشيراً إلى أن خمسة لاعبين خرجوا من معسكر الرهيب وسافروا  دون علم الجهاز الإداري والمدرب ووعد بإصدار عقوبات رادعة بحقهم للتأكيد  على أن المجلس لا يجامل على الإطلاق في فرض الانضباط بصرامة وسجل عسكر  إشادة كبرى بالسيد عبد الحميد موسى كاشا والي النيل الأبيض لاهتمامه الكبير  بمريخ كوستي وتقديم الدعم اللازم له حتى يظهر بالشكل المطلوب في المباريات  التي تنتظره في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مؤكداً أن مريخ كوستي سيعمل بجدية  من أجل مساعدة حكومة الولاية في إنجاح الدورة المدرسية بمدينة كوستي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 صعدنا 

 × بدأ المريخ المباراة  مستحوذا على زمام المباراة منذ انطلاقة الشوط الأول ، وكان بمقدور  الماردالأحمر حسم اللقاء من الدقيقة الخامسة ، لو تم استغلال الفرص باتقان  ودقة .
 × وتبادل هجوم المريخ في اهدار الفرص السهلة ، كما ان الأحمر وجد أربع ركنيات في شوط اللعب الأول لم تتم الاستفادة منها أبدا أبدا .
 × وحتى الركلات الثابتة لم يتم التعامل معها بطريقة تليق بمكانة وقيمة المريخ ولاعبيه الكبار .
 × الفريق النيجيري كان هادئا ورايقا ، ولم يتأثر لاعبيه بالحضور الجماهيري الكثيف الذي ملأ الاستاد من وقت مبكر .
 × ولكن كان واضحا استكانة اللاعبين بسبب فوزهم السابق على الفريق الضيف ، مما جعل الجماهير تضيق وتلاحق اللاعبين بصافرات الرفض .
 × لقد أدخل فريق واري المريخ في حرج كبير في داره وأمام عشاقه الصابرين .
 × الرأي عندي كان بإمكان الجهاز الفني أن يبدأ المباراة بعدد من العناصر  التي لم تلعب المباراة السابقة ، حتى يتغلب نوعا ما على الإرهاق الذي بدأ  واضحا على بعض اللاعبين .
 × كان يمكن أن يزج بعنكبة وكوفي وعلاء الدين وضفر من البداية ، ولكن الحمدلله على التأهل رغم العناء الذي واجهه المريخ .
 × الجهاز الفني كان ضعيفا في التعامل مع هذه المباراة المهمة ، ويبدوا أنه اطمأن على التأهل من نيجيريا .
 × لم نشاهد أي تكتيك أو توجيه صارم للاعبين ، حيث كان كل لاعب يؤدي بمزاجه وخياله ، بلا تضامن بين العناصر .
 × واري وولفز ظهر بجدية في النصف الثاني من الشوط الثاني ، وكان بإمكانه أن يحرز هدفا يعقد به المباراة كثيرا ، ويغير مسار اللقاء .
 × حدث ما حذرنا منه وهو الركون والتعامل مع هذه االمباراة بالنظر للمباراة السابقة التي حسمهما المريخ بالفوز في واري .
 × كوفي ظهر بمستوى جيد جدا ، ونستغرب كثيرا لتصرف المدرب البلجيكي ايمال ،  في إهمال هذا اللاعب المهم كما شاهدناه بالأمس وما نعرفه عنه في الموسم  الماضي .
 × راجي عبد العاطي وكريم الحسن كانا الأضعف والأسوأ في منظومة المريخ بالأمس .
 × بخيت خميس لاعب  الطرف الشمال كان نجما ساطعا ، وهو نجم هذه المباراة بلا منازع أو منافس .
 × استطاع بكري المدينة أن يحرز الهدف رقم 100 ، من ركلة جزاء ، أنا أشك في  صحتها ، لأعتقداي أن الحارس كان يقصد الكرة وليس اللاعب ،بل كان هناك  التحام عادي بين اللاعبين . 
 × الهدف المئوي كنا نأمل أن يحرز بطريقة  أفضل ، أعني أن يكون هدفا ملعوبا بجمل تكتيكية ، تحدث عن عمل فني راق  واتقان لاعبين للتدريبات .
 × الخلاصة التي نخرج بها من لقاء الأمس ، هو أن المريخ حقق الأهم وصعد لودور الستة عشر وهذا هو المراد والمقصود بكل تأكيد .
 × المريخ صعد بجدارة بحساب أنه حقق النصر هنا وهناك ، وهذا دليل عافية وصحة .
 × نهمس في أذن ألوك المدير الفني ومساعديه ، بأن يركزوا خلال الثلاثة  أسابيع القادمة قبل مباريات دور الستة عشر ، ويجهزوا الفريق للمعارك الشرسة  ، لأن ما رأيناه بالأمس لن يقوى به الفريق مناطحة السطايفة والتأهل  للمجموعات .
 × نتمنى أن يوفق ناديا الهلال والأهلي شندي ، في مباراتيهما اليوم والولوج لدور الستة عشر ومرافقة المريخ بإذن الله تعالى .
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح البهيج بانتصار الزعيم ، نشد على  أيادي الصفوة التي ملأت الاستاد منذ وقت بدري ، وقامت بالتشجيع الراقي ،  وتعاملت بسلوك حضاري ، ولم تعط الاتحاد الأفريقي أية فرصة ، فلها التحية  والسلام المعظم ، وفعلا أنتم الصفوة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
بهدف بكري المدينة المائة المريخ 100%

حقق  المريخ فوزاً غالياً على فريق واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف احرزه اللاعب بكري  المدينة من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب كوفي وذلك في نهاية الشوط الثاني  للمباراة والتي قدم فيها المريخ مباراة جيدة تميز فيها أداء الفريق  بالتكتيك العالي واستطاع لاعبوه أن يقدموا جهداً مقدراً حققوا به المطلوب  في تخطي هذا الفريق والتقدم نحو مرحلة دور الستة عشر في بطولة الابطال  الافريقية للأندية .
لم  يكن المريخ سيئاً في أرضية الملعب وقدم افراده مباراة عالية المستوى من  حيث التكتيك العالي وظهر ذلك جلياً بحرمان الفريق النيجيري من الوصول الى  مرمى المريخ وقلة الهجمات التي قام بها حيث مارس معه لاعبوا المريخ ضغطاً  متصلاً طيلة شوطي المباراة وحرموا لاعبيه من التقدم نحو مرمى جمال سالم  وكانت معظم الكرات التي وصلت الى مرمى المريخ ضعيفة للغاية ولا ترق للمستوى  الذي قدمه هذه الفريق في وسط الملعب فرغم استحواذ هذا الفريق على بعض  الكرات في وسط الميدان إلا أنه لم يقدم شئ يذكر في الخطوط الأمامية لفرقة  المريخ وكان هذا بسبب جهد لاعبو المريخ واصرارهم حيث تحرك راجي في كل شبر  من الملعب وكان سداً منيعاً وعمل على ابطال كل هجمات الفريق النيجيري  بمعاونة تامة من عمر بخيت فيما تحرك الثلاثي تراوري وعبده جابر وبكري  المدينة في الخطوط الامامية وشكلت طلعاتهم خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الحارس  النيجيري والذي أبدع في التصدي للكرات الخطرة التي كادت أن تلج مرماه تارة  من تراوري وتارة من عبده جابر وتارة من بكري فيما تحرك بخيت خميس في الطرف  الشمال وكان شعلة من النشاط وادى مهامه الدفاعية بمنتهى الروعة والامان  ووقف من خلفه علي جعفر في التصدي لكل الكرات الارضية والعالية للفريق  النيجيري .
الشاهد  أن المريخ كان يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين على الورق لكن في الميدان وعندما تنظر  فإنك تشاهد مهاجم واحد فقط وهذا يرجع لضرورة نزول بكري وعبده جابر في  الاطراف الى الخلف لمساندة خط الوسط واستلام الكرات ومن ثم التوغل بها نحو  مرمى الفريق النيجيري لذا كانت معظم الكرات الخطرة والتي قادها المريخ من  الأطراف لم تجد المتابعة الجيدة في داخل خط ستة للفريق الضيف حيث كان  الفريق النيجيري يتراجع بصورة جماعية لحماية مرماه ولم تكن الزيادة العددية  جيدة عندما يستلم لاعبوا المريخ الكرة فكان المريخ يهاجم بعددية بسيطة من  اللاعبين لذا لم تشكل اغلب الهجمات التي قادها بكري وتراوري وعبده جابر أي  خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الفريق النيجيري حيث إنها لم تجد المتابعة من لاعبي  الوسط نسبة لتأخرهم في الطلوع مع الهجمة للأمام.
نقاط من المباراة :


نزل كوفي في شوط اللعب الثاني متأخراً ولكنه رغم ذلك حرك اللعب وقاد عدة هجمات جاءت منها ركلة الجزاء التي حقق منها الفريق الفوز .تواجد  الغاني كريم الحسن طيلة زمن الشوط الأول وجزء من الثاني كان محل استغراب  من الجميع حيث لم يظهر اللاعب بمستوى جيد في وسط الفريق ولم يقدم أي شئ  إيجابي طيلة وجوده داخل الملعب وقد تأخر تغييره كثيراً .المدرب ايمال حقق الفوز للمريخ في نيجيريا وفي امدرمان وهذا هو المطلوب فعله من هذا المدرب .المدرب  يعمل دوماً عن طريق الحسابات وهو يرى بان الفريق سيتأهل من هذه المباراة  وقد كان، لكن البلجيكي تعامل مع المباراة بصورة موضوعية بحيث أنه حافظ على  شباكه نظيفة بل إن شباكه لم تتعرض لأي هجمات خطيرة طيلة شوطي المباراة فيما  حقق الفوز وهو المطلوب اثباته .ركلة  الجزاء التي احتسبها البورندي صحيحة مائة بالمائة وذلك لأن الحكم اعطى  الصالح لتمريرة كوفي ولكن عندما لم يصل إليها عبده جابر وبالتالي لم يستفد  منها ، ولما كان دخول الحارس على كوفي بتهور كبير فلقد عاد الحكم واحتسب  ركلة الجزاء وهو قرار صحيح في نظري مائة بالمائة .التجربة  ستفيد المريخ كثيرا فالفريق النيجيري يتميز باللياقة البدنية العالية  ومعظم لاعبيه كانوا يؤدون بنفس واحد ولكنه كان يفتقد للأداء الجيد وختام  الهجمة في الثلث الأخير وهذا يرجع لتألق عمر بخيت وراجي وأمير كمال في  تخريب كل الكرات المرسلة في هذه المنطقة وفي منطقة الوسط فلقد تعامل معها  الثلاثي بجدية تامة .بخيت خميس وعلي جعفر قدما مباراة جيدة ولعبا دوراً كبيراً في الانتصار الذي تحقق .جمال سالم كان ضيف للمباراة طيلة الشوط الثاني وفي الشوط الأول وصلته كرتين خطرتين فقط من الفريق النيجيري لكنه تعامل معهما بثبات.عدم  وصول الفريق النيجيري لمرمى المريخ راجع لقوة وسط المريخ وتقديمه لأداء  تكتيكي جيد تمثل في عمليات الضغط العالية التي كان يقوم بها اللاعبون في  وسط الميدان وافتكاك الكرة اول بأول مع تقفيل المساحات والفراغات في الثلث  الاخير لمرمى المريخ .تراوري  وبكري المدينة لم يحالفهما الحظ كثيراً في بعض الكرات خلال الشوط الأول  ولكنهما استطاعا احداث ربكة في دفاع الفريق النيجيري والعمل على تراجعه  لمرماه طيلة الشوط الأول .عندما  تكون منتصراً في مباراة الذهاب فإنك تلعب من أجل تحقيق الفوز والعبور فقط  وإذا كان المريخ المطلوب منه تحقيق الفوز بأكثر من هدف لشاهدنا تكتيكاً  مختلف جدا عما رأيناه اليوم لأن الأمور الفنية تختلف فالمدرب البلجيكي عمل  على تقفيل اللعب في وجه الفريق النيجيري وحرمانه من الوصول الى مرمى جمال  سالم وقد نجح في تلك المهمة بدرجة الامتياز وهذا هو المطلب الأول لكن  الاندفاع الهجومي على حساب الدفاع والجري نحو إلحاق الهزيمة بالفريق الضيف  ربما كان سيفقد المريخ نتيجة مباراة اليوم .البلجيكي  عمل على كسب لقاء اليوم بصورة تجارية بحيث يحافظ على مرماه وشباكه خالية  وفي نفس الوقت بحث عن الهدف ولم يركن للدفاع وبالطبع فان الفرص التي اضاعها  رماة المريخ بكري وتراوري وعبده جابر كانت هي خير شاهد على ذلك .إضاعة  الفرص المتعددة أمام المرمى سببها امران الأول عدم تركيز اللاعبين عند  اللمسة الاخيرة والثانية هو عدم وجود اللاعبين في المناطق الجيدة لترجمة  الكرة في المرمى وهذا يرجع لاعتماد الفريق على ثلاثي الهجوم فقط وعدم وجود  لاعب وسط يكمل مع المهاجمين الثلاثة ولكن في شوط اللعب الثاني دخل كوفي  وكمل مع بكري وعبده جابر مما اتاح الفرصة لخلق فرص أخرى أخطر تمثلت في ركلة  الجزاء التي جاء منها هدف الفوز الوحيد .مبارك للاعب بكري احرازه الهدف المائة للمريخ في البطولة الافريقية .مباريات  هذه البطولة تلعب بحسابات معينة فكل مرحلة لها ظروفها وعلى الجميع الوقوف  خلف الفريق في كل المراحل والمريخ حالياً يمتلك فريق لديه صفة البطل بإذن  الله ومع كل مرحلة سيتطور الفريق حسب الظروف المتاحة .امنياتنا للفريق بالتقدم والترقي للأمام .مبارك الفوز المستحق ومزيد من الانتصارات للأحمر الوهاج .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكرى المدينة  يحتفل  بهدفه  فى شباك وارى  النيجيرى



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستكون مباريات الذهاب في دور ال 16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا ايام ( 8/9/10) ابريل وسيخوض المريخ مباراه الذهاب بالخرطوم حسب الجدول الاتي :

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان 
أبوبكر الأمين 
كسبنا التأهل وخسرنا الأداء

* نبارك لجماهير المريخ الصابرة والقابضة على الجمر تأهل الزعيم أمس لدور الستة عشر لبطولة الأندية الأفريقية بعد أن كرر فوزه أمس في لقاء الإياب على وواري وولفز في القلعة الحمراء بهدف أيضا جاء من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها حارس وواري مع البديل كوفي في الدقيقة 85 وسجلت عن طريق بكري المدينة ليكتب الهدف رقم مائة باسمه…
* نعم كسبنا التأهل وخسرنا الأداء أمس الذي لم يرق إلى طموحات الجماهير التي منت نفسها أمس بمشاهدة أداء قوي قياسا على مستوى الفريق الذي قدمه في نيجيريا، كسبنا التأهل الذي كنا في أمس الحاجة له لأنه على الأقل يضمن لنا للحد البعيد اللعب في مجموعات الكونفدرالية اذا لا قدر الله وأقصينا من دور الستة عشر…
* ولا أدري سببا واحدا لتراجع مستوى الفريق أمس وهو يلعب بنفس التشكيل الذي أدى به لقاء الذهاب ولا أعتقد ان ارهاق الرحلة هو السبب لأن أربعة أيام راحة في معسكر مغلق مع كل مقوماته كفيلة بإزالته اللهم إلا إذا كان المعسكر غير منضبط وهذا أيضا غير مستبعد…
* أقول ذلك لأننا دخلنا في الغريق ولن يشفع لنا مستوى أداء الأمس أمام الوفاق اذا حصل وتأهل اليوم وهذا متوقع ولن يشفع لنا أمام الثمانية الكبار الذين سيتأهلون لدوري المجموعات…
* الفريق بكل صراحة يعاني معاناة مرة في خط الوسط الذي ظل يشكل نقطة الضعف الوحيدة في الفريق فبعد أن كنا في البدايات نشفق على خط الدفاع فإذا به يرتفع بمستوى أدائه ويصبح أفضل خطوط الفريق ولعمرى أن خماسيه جمال وبخيت وعلي وأمير أدوا أمس واحدة من أفضل مبارياهم على الاطلاق وبخاصة الفتى الأسد علي جعفر والظهير العصري بخيت خميس وكان أيضا امير ورمضان على مستوى الحدث بخبراتهم الجمة…
* فلابد من وجود حلول عاجلة لخط الوسط فالحسن بأدائه الذي شاهدناه أمس لن يشكل إضافة حقيقية ونأمل أن يشفي الله جابسون وعلاء الدين لأن الفريق أصبح في أمس الحاجة لهما بجانب ثابت المستوى واللياقة المخضرم عمر بخيت..
* ودهشنا أيضا لمستوى الكابتن راجي المتواضع أمس ونرجع القول إلى المعسكر وانضباطه فراجي كان أمس عالة على الفريق فمعظم كراته مقطوعة ولم يقم بواجبه في تموين خط الهجوم بالصورة المطلوبة ولعب مدرب وواري على أخطائه تماما التي شكلت هجمات مرتدة خطرة على مرمانا…
* لكي لانظلم الفريق فإن البداية حتى ثلث الساعة الأولى كانت متميزة وكان فيها طلعات خطرة وفرص خطرة على مرمى وواري تبادل المهاجمين الثلاثة بكري وتراوري وعلي جابر في إضاعتها وخلال هذه الفترة أمتعنا تراوري الذي كان يرجع للخلف للهروب من الرقابة أمتعنا بكرتين بينيتين ولا أروع واحدة لبكري والأخرى لعبده وضعتهما تماما أمام المرمى ولكن حارس وواري أبلى بلاءا حسنا معهما…
* وبعد ذلك دانت سيطرة مطلقة لوواري وشكل طلعات خطرة بامتلاكه لمنطقة المناورة مستفيدا من تباعد أفراد خط وسطنا ولعب على الأجنحة وبخاصة الجناح الأيمن عابدون الذي أرهق بخيت خميس كثيرا وكاد ان يحرز هدفا في الدقيقة السادسة عشرة لولا براعة جمال سالم…
* الفريق النيجيري لم يستسلم وبالفعل أدى أداءا جيدا ولولا تألق خط دفاعنا بالأمس وسوء اختتام هجماته لأدخلنا في تعقيدات ولكن الله ستر وجاءت الأمور سليمة…
* لا أدري أهي صدفة أم ماذا فإذا استرجعنا شريط اللقاءات التي فاز فيها المريخ خارج أرضه وشريط مباريات الإياب نجد أن الزعيم يتأهل في النهاية ولكن بصعوبة ولا يؤدي بنفس الأداء الذي أدى به لقاء الذهاب…
* هل كان خروج تراوري مستبدلا في الشوط الثاني بكوفي فيه خطأ في إجراءات التبديل لأن الخواجة احتج بشدة على خروجه مما يعني أنه لم يأمر بذلك وإذا صحت هذه تبقى مصيبة كبيرة ولكن في النهاية كان كوفي على الموعد وتسبب في ركلة الجزاء رغم أن هناك إنة في صحتها واحتج عليها لاعبو وواري…
* وبهذه المناسبة أين المدرب العام أمير دامر؟ فهل يكون ضحية أخرى من ضحايا أبوجريشة بعد محمد موسى؟ لا يصح يا مجلس تسيير يا ضعيف الشخصية ان يكون الفريق بلا مدرب عام ومدير كرة ولايصح أن يتحكم أبوجريشة فيكم ويلعب بكم لعبة البيضة والحجر المريخ أكبر من هذا يا مبتدئي الإدارة…
* التحية أجزلها إلى كل تنظيمات المريخ التي تألقت حضورا وكست الاستاد جمالا وبهاءا ورونقا وأدت دورها على أكمل وجه وملأت المساطب الشعبية عن آخرها ومعظم طابق شاخور وعزاؤها أن المريخ تأهل وكنا نأمل أن يكتمل ذلك بأداء ممتاز وأهداف ملعوبة كرد دين لها ولكن أتت الرياح بما لاتشتهي سفن الجمهور الوفي…
* وتحية خاصة لتنظيم أولتراس اولمبيس مونس الذي أكدوا بالأمس أن معدنهم أصيل واستجابوا بكل رحابة صدر لاوامر الكاف بخصوص وقف ألعاب الشماريخ وشكلوا بدلا عنها لوحة جمالية رائعة زهية وتشجيع مثالي لم يتوقف طيلة المباراة وإلى مزيد من الإبداع…
* بما أنها أول مباراة كبيرة في عهد التسيير فقد كانت هناك هنات كثيرة في التنظيم وبخاصة في المقصورة الرئيسية التي اكتظت بأشخاص لاعلاقة لهم بها وحدث الهرج والمرج وجلس الكثيرين القرفصاء ومنع من هم أجدر بدخولها من الدخول وأدخل إليها الرجرجة والدهماء…
* نتمنى أن يكون دخل المباراة حقيقي فقد حرصت على دعم الزعيم ودخول المقصورة الجانبية بتذكرة مدفوعة بمائة جنيه ووقفت متفرجا بعض الوقت وشهدت خلالها ان معظم التذاكر لا يتم تمزيقها عند الدخول وحدث ذلك معي ولكني طالبت بتمزيق التذكرة وماخفي أعظم وننبه الصفوة مستقبلا الحرص على المطالبة بتمزيق التذكرة كأضعف الإيمان للمساهمة في محاربة الأرزقية…
* نتمنى أن نعلن حالة الطوارىء من الآن لدور الستة عشر وان يكون سوء اداء الأمس حافزا للاعبين ليقدموا الأفضل وأن تعمل التسيير على وضع برنامج واضح خاصة أن هناك تداخل مع مباراة المنتخب نهاية هذا الشهر وأن الانتخابات على الأبواب…
* نذكر بأن اللاعبين تعاهدوا على الصعود لدور الستة عشر وجمدوا مطالباتهم المالية وأعتقد انهم لم يقصروا وأرجو من التسيير قبل أن يغادرونا الاهتمام بهذا الملف حتى لا يكون خميرة عكننة في دور الستة عشر والدوري على حد سواء….



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يغادر الي بلاده

كشف الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عن خطاب دفع به الاتحاد اليوغندي وطلب السماح لجمال سالم بالسفر إلى كمبالا عقب جولة الإياب أمام واري وولفز حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا مبيناً أن المريخ سيستجيب لمطلب المنتخب اليوغندي حتى يستفيد من خدمات جمال سالم بعد أن التزم اللاعب بالعودة للخرطوم في الأول من أبريل وتمنى أبوجريشة التوفيق لجمال سالم في حماية عرين المنتخب اليوغندي لأن المريخ سيستفيد كثير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب اهلي طرابلس: قطعنا نصف المشوار نحو دور الـ16

اكد جمال ابونوارة مدرب اهلي طرابلس ان الفوز الذي حققه الفريق علي الهلال في جولة الذهاب بهدف قطع به نصف المشوار نحو الترقي لدور الـ16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. واضاف: جئنا من اجل تحقيق الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية والعودة بورقة الترشح واشار نعلم جيدا مدي شراسة الهلال علي ملعبه كما ان تغيير توقيت المباراة لن يؤثر في جاهزيتنا للمباراة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
أول ضحية نيجيرية للعروسة الأفريقية

عاشت القاعدة الرياضية عامة والمريخية على وجه الخصوص ليلة عامره بالأفراح والتهاني إحتفالاً بالصعود لدور الستة عشر من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد تكرار الفوز على فريق واري ولفز النيجيري بنفس نتيجة الذهاب بهدف وحيد مع الإختلاف في الأداء وصاحب الهدف .
* لاغرابة في وداع واري ولفز ومغادرته لدوري ابطال افريقيا من الباب الكبير طالما ساقه حظه العاثر لمواجهة المارد الأحمر الذي لايرحم ولايجامل وهو ينشد الوصول لأميرتة السمراء التي طال أنتظارها .
* الخطوة الأولى تمت بسلامة وبعلامة كاملة ” فوزيين في عين العدو ” ، وحقق الهدف المنشود والأهم في هذه المرحلة وهو الترقي للدور القادم.
â– لا ينافس تأثر جماهير المريخ وتعلقها بفريقها إلا رؤساء الأندية الذين يقفون دائماً في وجه المدفع يدفعوا من جيوبهم الخاصة ولا يبخلوا بأموالهم وجهدهم مما يجعلهم أكثر الناس عرضة للتأثير.
* جماهير الزعيم معروفة من قبل بأنها الرقم الصعب الذي لايمكن تجاهله فهي فرس الرهان الذي لايخيب وتعد السبب الأول والأخير في إنتصارات الفرقة الحمراء نظراً لمساندتها وتشجيعها المتصل حيث شكلت ضغطاً على واري ولفز وافقدته ولولاها لتماسك الفريق النيجيري واتعب المارد الأحمر.
* على المدرب ولاعبي الفريق أن يعلموا بأن الحضور الجماهيري سيتقلص أذا لم يرتفع الأداء ويرتقي للمستوى المطلوب.
*طبيعي جداً أن تعزف الجماهير عن الحضور عندما تفتقد للكرة الجميلة الممرحلة واللمسات الساحرة وتفتقد اللاعبين الموهوبين الذين يبدعون في إحراز الأهداف وامتلاك الفنيات .
* عودة الجماهير إلى الملاعب رهينة بيد اللاعبين بتقديم مستويات مميزه.
* أثبتت جماهير الزعيم بالدليل والبرهان القاطع بأنها (صفوة ) وأكثر ” كيف لا تكون كذلك ويكفي إنها تشجع زعيم الكرة السودانية ” فقد أستطاعت أن توفق بين مساندة الفريق وتجنب عقبة العقوبات التي وضعها الإتحاد الأفريقي ، وبرهنت أن التشجيع وإرهاب الخصوم ليست له علاقة بالشغب وان الحناجر أثرها أقوى من الشماريخ.
* لا ننكر أننا كنا نطمع في أداء ومستوى أفضل حيث رسم الكل في أحلامه هزيمة كبيرة لواري ولفز مصحوباً بأداء مقنع وجاد إستناداً إلى خسارة ولفز بأرضه وبين جماهيره في مباراة الذهاب بهدف عبدو جابر .
*الآداء لم يكن سيئاً لدرجة قيام ثورة ضد المدرب واللاعبين ولكن توجد به أخطأ كثيرة لابدّ من إيجاد الحل الناجع والناجح لها بأسرع فرصة فالزمن لايقبل بتضيع جزءاً منه والدور القادم أصعب وأمام خصم أقوى واشرس تخطيه يحتاج لإعداد أفضل وإهتمام أكبر من أجل مواصلة حلم التتويج بالأميرة السمراء.
â–  تأخر الهدف الأول تسبب في توتر لاعبي المريخ وجعلهم يلعبون تحت الضغط المتمثل في الخوف من معادلة النتيجة من جانب الفريق النيجيري باستغلاله لأحد الهفوات وبمرور الزمن أنتقل الخوف والتوتر للمدرجات وإزدادت الثقة لدى لاعبي ولفز .
* على جعفر أستطاع أن يستعيد الثقة المفقودة بنفسه ، لعب واحدة من أجمل مبارياته وواصل رحلة تألقه التي بدأها منذ بداية الموسم ويعاب عليه الإرسال الطويل والتمريرات الخاطئة في بعض الأحيان.
*رمضان عجب أكتفى بالجانب الدفاعي ولم يقم بالنواحي الهجومية .
* ثلاثي المقدمة الهجومية يعاب عليه التسرع في بعض الأحيان و الفردية في الأداء وسعى كل لاعب للتسجيل بنفسه وقدموا مصالحهم الشخصية على مصلحة الكيان ولذلك لابدّ من إخضاعهم لمحاسبة وعقد جلسة معهم توضح فيها أن كرة القدم لعبة جماعية وليست فردية .
* عقروبي أكثر اللاعبين حركة وحيوية داخل الملعب وتوج مجهوداته بتخليد أسمه في سجل التاريخ بتسجيله للهدف رقم 100 للمريخ في الأبطال ، ويعد هذا الهدف بمثابة بداية تدشين لأهدافه الأفريقية في هذا العام.
*إحتفاظ اللوك بتبديلاته حتى الجزء الأخير للمباراة ليست له أي مبرر في ظل توهان خط الوسط خاصة كريم الحسن ،وكأن الأفضل الدفع بكوفي وعلاء يوسف أو ضفر من أجل الارتقاء بالاداء.
* كوفي ثيرمومتر الأداء المريخي متى ما دخل أرض الملعب تغير شكل الفريق ، والسستم يتميز بصفات أصبحت عملة نادرة في الملاعب السودانية وهي إجادته لقراءة سير المباراة وهو على دكة البدلاء ، والمتتبع لكوفي يجد أنه دائماً ما يغير مجريات المباراة عندما يتم الدفع به كبديل وتبقى مباريات الممتاز في العام الماضي ومباراة العلمة بالجزائر خير دليل.
â– فريق البطولات لا يتم بنائه بين ليلة وضحاها وإنما يحتاج إلى فترة كافية وتضافر لكل الجهود ابتداءً من الجماهير والإعلام( بالدعم المادي والنفسي وتهيئة الأجواء للمدير الفني واللاعبين ) وما ننتقده نريد إصلاحه وليس هجوماً علي الأجهزة الفنية التي ننشد استقرارها بقدر المستطاع .
â™، جرة قلم أخيرا :_
* الفريق يحتاج لعمل كبير لترتيب الأوراق ابتداءاً من الروح الجماعية في الأداء ورفع معدل اللياقة لدى بعض اللاعبين .
*الأهتمام بالمصابين من أولويات المرحلة القادمة .
لجنة التسيير عليها بإلحاق علاء يوسف بزميلة جابسون سلمون حتى يتم علاجهما وتأهيلهما بالصورة الأمثل حتى يكونا في أتم الجاهزية في مباراة وفاق سطيف القادمة التي تحتاج وسط لايقل شراسة من العام الماضي.
* أخيراً يبقى الصعود والتاهل للمرحلة القادمة هو الأهم اليوم فرح وغداً عمل وإجتهاد من أجل تحقيق المراد .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف 
الزعيم يفشل في المهم ويحقق الأهم .


الحمدلله فاز الزعيم وتاهل بعد مباراة متوسطة الأداء وبأقل مجهود حقق فيها مريخ السودان فوزا غاليا على فريق واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف هو رقم ظ،ظ ظ  للمريخ في دوري الأبطال حمل توقيع مهاجمه بكري المدينة من علامة نقطة الجزاء ليعلن عن تحليق الأحمر رسميا في دور ال ظ،ظ¦ لدوري أبطال افريقيا .
âک† لم يقدم المريخ العرض المنتظر حيث ظهر خط وسطه بعيدا جدا عن مستواه المعروف ليترك ذلك فراغا كبيرا بين الدفاع والهجوم ويباعد بين الخطوط وكل ذلك بفعل سلبية كريم الحسن الذي لم يقدم أي شئ يذكر لكن اللوم يجب أن لا يوجه للغاني بقدر ما يوجه للبلجيكي لأنه تفرج عليه وهو لم يقو على قطع الكرة من لاعبي المنافس وهو دوره الأساسي كلاعب محور ارتكاز منوط به تشكيل ساتر دفاعي للفريق من وسط الميدان وقطع الطريق  أمام لاعبي وسط الخصم ومنعهم من الإستحواذ على الكرة وبناء الهجمات وهذا ما لم يحدث حيث أظهر الغاني مستوى ضعيفا للغاية مما أثر على أداء ثنائي الوسط بجانبه عمر بخيت الذي تحمل العبء الأكبر وبجانبه راجي الذي ظهر أيضا بمستوى أقل من السابق لكنه بسبب سلبية كريم وخطة اللعب التي خاض بها لوك اللقاء  والمتمثلة في دفعه بثلاثة لاعبين فقط في وسط الملعب ليتيح للفريق الزائر فرصة الإستحواذ على منطقة المناورة وهو ما قد كان حيث أمسك الزوار بزمام المبادرة في كثير من فترات اللعب لكن تألق عناصر الخط الخلفي للأحمر تمكن من صد كل محاولات الضيوف .
âک† في قراءة سريعة لأداء الفرقة الحمراء وبتقييم مختصر لخطوط اللعب نجد أن جمال سالم كان ثابتا وخرج لكل الكرات في توقيت سليم .
âک† خط الدفاع تالق فيه الرباعي أمير وعلى وخميس وعجب تألقا لافتا خصوصا على جعفر النجم الأول في المباراة والذي برع في قطع كل الكرات وبفدائية كبيرة ونال إشادة كل المتابعين ثم أمير الذي نافسه في تشكيل حائط صد لهجمات الخصم وبجوارهما بخيت خميس الذي يمضي بثبات في تثبيت نفسه في التشكيلة حيث منح الرواق الأيسر الهيبة دفاعا وهجوما وكذا الحال بالنسبة لرمضان الذي أدي مباراة دفاعية ممتازة وهجومية جيدة فلهم التحية والتقدير .
âک† أما خط الوسط فنجده عانى من النقص العددي المسبب بفعل التنظيم الذي لعب به إيماييل المباراة بوضع ثلاثة لاعبين فقط في وسط الملعب هم عمر بخيت وكريم وراجي والذين تفاوت مستواهم ما بين جيد جدا لعمر بخيت وجيد لراجي خصوصا في الشوط الأول  وسئ لكريم الحسن الذي كان أقل لاعبي الفريقين أداءا بل لم يفتح الله عليه ولا بقطع كرة واحدة من لاعبي الخصم حتى لحظة  خروجه الإضطراري من الملعب في خواتيم المباراة لعامل الإصابة وعليه فإن خط الوسط كان أسوأ الخطوط وأقلها عطاءا وكان سببا مباشرا في امتلاك الخصم لمنطقة العمليات وتمرير الكرات بكل سهولة دون وجود لأي ضغط على حامل الكرة من قبل لاعبي الأحمر .
âک† أما خط الهجوم فعلى عكس الكثيرين أرى أنه قدم مباراة كبيرة وتفاوتت نسبة أداء الثلاثي مابين ممتاز لتراوري وبكري وجيد لعبده جابر لأن ثلاثتهم قام بدور في المطاردة وحاولو تقديم الدعم قدر الإمكان لثلاثي الوسط ونجح الى حد كبير في التغطية على سلبية كريم كما أنهم ساهموا في منع لاعبي الخلفي للضيوف من التقدم بل قادوا بعض الطلعات الخطيرة والتي لم يكتب لها النجاح ولو وجدوا صانع ألعاب يحسن التحضير لوصلوا لمرمى النيجيري أكثر من مرة .
âک† بصورة عامة نعتقد ان المريخ في مبارة الأمس إفتقد للعددية الكافية في وسط الملعب وافتقد أكثر لصانع الالعاب الذي يمول المهاجمين بالكرات المريحة اللاعب الحريف الذي يتوغل وسط دفاعات الخصم مثلما فعل كوفي بعد دخوله مباشرة والذي لم يستغرق دخوله سوى دقائق ليتسبب في هدف المباراة الوحيد .
âک† ما نأخذه على البلجيكي هو تقديمه الفريق بذات الخطة والتشكيل وعدم تحضير أي مفاجأة للخصم وهذا ما أراح الفريق الضيف الذي إستصحب معه تجربة الذهاب لمقابلة التكتيك المريخي المحفوظ .
âک† لعب لوك بثلاثة مهاجمين وهو متقدم خارج ارضه بهدف وكان الأسلم ان يقلص عدد المهاجمين إلى إثنين وزيادة الكثافة العددية في الوسط لإمتلاك منطقة المناورة والإستحواز والهدف يمكن أن يأتي في أي لحظة خاصة  إذا كان الفريق من بيده تسيير المباراة لأن الإستحواذ منح الفريق الثقة ويسرب اليأس للخصم .
âک† حتى هذه اللحظة لا ندري كيف سمح البلجيكي لكريم بإكمال المباراة حتى لحظة خروجه الإضطراري ولا نعتقد أن البلجيكي يملك الإجابة على هذا السؤال الذي يضع ألف علامة إستفهام حول الرجل وهو إما ذو شخصية ضعيفة أو لا يجيد قراءة الملعب وفي الحالتين يستحق النقد ليدرك أنه بهذه الطريقة لن يواصل في البطولة .
âک† تحدثنا عن مستوى كريم في مباراة الأمس فقط وهذا للعلم حتى لا يظن أحدهم أننا قطعنا بفشل اللاعب ولكن وفقا لمستواه أمس والذي كان يتطلب إستبداله منذ منتصف الشوط الأول وهذا ما لم يحدث .
âک† لو لم يكن بدكة البدلاء لاعبين بامكانات علاء وضفر وابراهومة لقلنا أن المدرب مضطر لترك كريم في أرضية الملعب لوجدنا بعضا من العذر للبلجيكي ولكنه كان يملك كل هذه الخيارات بالإضافة إلى التبديل وتغيير خطة اللعب ولكن……
âک† على العموم حقق المريخ المطلوب وهو الفوز والتأهل أمام خصم محترم ولكن بالنظر للأمام نجد أن لوك مطالب بالبحث عن حلول لمنطقة المناورة والتركيز على خلق فرقة قادرة على الإحتفاظ بالكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة وهذا لا يتأتى إلا باللعب الممرحل والتمرير السليم وسرعة الحركة والإنتشار وهو ما يجب أن يعمل من أجله لوك حتى يستطيع مقارعة جهابزة القارة وأولها وفاق سطيف في الدور القادم .
âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
âک† المريخ فشل في تقديم الأداء الجيد ونجح في الفوز والتأهل للدور القادم وهذا هو معظم المطلوب .
âک† ليس عيبا أن يقدم الفريق أداءا سيئا في مباراة ولكن العيب أن يستمر ذلك في المستقبل .
âک† المرحلة القادمة صعبة ويجب التحضير لها جيدا حتى يستطيع الفريق المواصلة في البطولة .
âک† لم ينجح الفريق في تقديم الأداء وهو مهم لكنه نجح في الفوز والتأهل وهو الأهم .
âک† نبارك للصفوة أينما كانوا الفوز والترقي لدور ال16 وعقبال بقية الأدوار .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا ان كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راحة 48 ساعة للاعبي المريخ



منح البلجيكي لوك إريمي لاعبي المريخ راحة عن التدريبات لمدة يومين , علي أن يعود اللاعبين للتدريبات مساءاً الثلاثاء القادم إستعداداً لمواجهة هلال التبلدي بمدينة الابيض خواتيم شهر مارس الجاري .
وكان لاعبي المريخ قد إنخرطو في معسكر مغلق عقب وصولهم من نيجيريا في جولة الذهاب إمتد حتى مساء أمس السبت .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
لمتين بالصورة دي؟

# تأهل المريخ لمرحلة دور الستة عشر بطولة الأندية الأفريقية وهذا هو المطلوب بالتأكيد لأن العبرة في المباريات الدورية بالنتائج
# ولكن تكرار عبارة تأهلنا وهذا هو المطلوب قد لا تستمر كثيرًا وقد لا تخدمك الظروف كثيرًا لتتغلب على خصومك وأنت في أسوأ حالاتك الفنية
# لم يقدم المريخ أي عرض بالأمس بل كان شكله باهتاً وقبيحاً حيث فشل الفريق في نقل الكرة برشاقة دون الوقوع في أخطاء كما فشل الفريق في خلق فرص صريحة وغابت اللمسة الفنية ولم تكن هناك ملامح تدريبية واضحة
# خط الدفاع كان الأفضل من بين خطوط الفريق حيث تميز الرباعي أمير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب واليافع بخيت خميس
# وعلي جعفر وبخيت تحديداً قدما مباراة نموذجية خاصة علي جعفر فلم نرصد له أي خطأ طيلة زمن المباراة ونجح اللاعب في إبعاد عدد من الكرات عن مرمى المريخ
# خط وسط المريخ شكل العلة الكبرى بتراجع مستوى كريم الحسن وبطئه البائن وعدم قدرته على مجاراة النيجيريين لإفتقاده للرشاقة المطلوبة التي تعينه على الحركة السريعة
# عمر بخيت كان أفضل حالاً من كريم وراجي وهيأ المعلم الصغير عدداً من الكرات السهلة للمهاجمين عبر الإرسال الطويل المحكم
# راجي ظل يؤدي على طريقة (غيب وتعال) فتارة يظهر بمستوى جيد ثم يختفي نهائياً عن الظهور ومن الواضح أن لياقته البدنية ضعيفة
# المقدمة الهجومية شهدت تحركاً نموذجياً من عبده جابر والذي نعتقد أنه قدم أجمل مباراة منذ قيده في كشوفات المريخ حيث تحرك هذا اللاعب في كل المساحات وهيأ فرصاً سهلة لزميليه بكري المدينة وتراوري
# بكري المدينة تحرك بصورة جيدة ولكنه لم يكن بكري المعروف الذي عوّد الناس على التحرك بصورة ممتازة طيلة زمن المباراة
# تراوري كان أسوأ لاعبي المريخ بالأمس ولعب على الواقف فلم يتكرم سيادته بالتحرك ومعاونة زملائه والضغط على الخصم كما يفعل بكري وجابر ولم يتكرم تراوري بالقفز أو الإلتحام لإستخلاص أي كرة ونعتقد أن المدرب جامله كثيراً بالإبقاء عليه حتى قرب نهاية المباراة
# الحديث عن الإرهاق والسفر إلى نيجيريا وفارق السبعة أيام الفاصلة عن مباراة الذهاب وتأثير كل ذلك على مستوى المريخ لا يشفع للفريق.. فالنيجيري هو الآخر حضر إلى الخرطوم ولعب أمام المريخ قبل أسبوع وحضر إلى الخرطوم أمس الأول ولكنه ظهر بمستوى جيد وهو يلعب خارج أرضه حيث نجح وولفز في الإحتفاظ بالكرة والتمرير الصحيح أكثر من لاعبي المريخ بمرات عديدة.
توقيعات متفرقة
# من غرائب وعجائب الزمن إشادة مدرب المريخ بكريم الحسن ولا ندري سر إشادة البلجيكي بالغاني وعلى أي أساس؟.. ربما كان يعني لاعباً آخر غير كريم الذي تابعناه بالأمس!!
# من الواضح أن الغاني بعيد عن اللعب ووزنه لا يسمح له بالحركة ومجاراة خصومه مع ملاحظة أن اللاعب في الأصل تم قيده كمدافع وليس لاعب محور
# لو شارك إبراهومة في المحور لقدم مستوى أفضل من كريم ومشاركة اللاعب حتى أُصيب غير منطقية البتة
# لوك إيمال يُقدم على تصرفات غريبة في عمله التدريبي ونخشى على البلجيكي من يوم غد حال سار على طريقته الحالية
# كنا نتوقع مشاركة عنكبة أو أوكرا ولكن البلجيكي حبسهما بمقاعد البدلاء حتى النهاية
# ركلة الجزاء التي إحتسبها الحكم صحيحة بنسبة 100% فاللاعب كوفي كان يمكن أن يستفيد من الكرة المرتدة من الدفاع النيجيري لولا تدخل حارس وولفز معه بعنف
# الفريق النيجيري قدم مستوى أفضل من المريخ في كثير من زمن المباراة ولكنه إصطدم بخبرة لاعبي المريخ على علاتهم
# أنصار الأحمر الوهاج ما شاء الله عليهم قدموا اللوحة الجماهيرية المطلوبة وتدافعوا بعشرات الآلاف صوب القلعة الحمراء وشجعوا بقوة وقدموا لقطات جميلة عبر التيفو من ألتراس أولمبيوس مونس كما تابعنا المنظر البديع لإطلاق إضاءة أجهزة الهاتف المحمول على المدرجات لحظة دخول لاعبي المريخ مما يؤكد العمل الجماعي لتنظيم التشجيع لأنصار الأحمر الوهاج
# نجومية المباراة نعتقد أنها مناصفة بين علي جعفر وعبده جابر حيث قدم الثنائي مباراة ممتازة منذ بدايتها وحتى نهايتها
# جمهور المريخ خذل من كانوا ينادون بتلفزة المباراة لأجل المال وها هم يقدمون الرد في حب الكيان ويتدافعون صوب الإستاد رغم التأكيد المبكر على تلفزة المباراة على فضائية النيل الأزرق
# بعثة الفريق النيجيري ولحظة وصولها إلى الإستاد أقدمت على تصرف غريب جدًا حيث رفضت النزول من البص بالقرب من منطقة غرف اللاعبين وتحججت بوجود دخان مما إعتبرته نوعاً من أنواع السحر والكجور فأصرت على الدخول عبر البوابة الرئيسية بالبص وهذا السلوك يحدث للمرة الأولى فلم يتعود الجمهور على دخول اللاعبين عبر البوابة الرئيسية
# التحية والشكر لأسرة قروب (مريخاب على الواتس) وهم يقبلون على شراء عشرات التذاكر من فئة الخمسامائة ألف جنيه ويوزعونها على عدد من الشخصيات المريخية وأكرمونا بواحدة من هذه التذاكر فالتحية لهم على تكريمهم لنا ودعمهم لخزينة النادي عبر شراء التذاكر من فئة 500 ألف جنيه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
وفرة مهاجمين وغياب تنظيم


â–، الحمد لله عدد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار الحمد لله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون الحمد لله عدد ما احصى كتابه اللهم لك الحمد ملء السموات , وملء الأرض الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه.

â–، تجاوز الأحمر الوهاج ضيفه النيجيري بعد أن تلاعب بأعصاب جماهيره وتباين اداءه ما بين شوطي اللقاء بهدف بكري المدينة من (ركلة جزاء) ارتكبت مع كوفي في الدقيقة (40) من شوط اللعب الثاني.

â–، تحقق المهم وهو الإنتصار ولكن اداء المريخ عاب عليه الشفقة والتسرّع وغياب التنظيم الهجومي الواضح بإعتماد لوك ايمال على تنظيم (4-3-3) الذي خصم كثيراً من شكل الأحمر بسبب الإعتماد على الكرات الطويلة خصوصاً في شوط اللعب الثاني.

â–، لم يغيّر البلجيكي لوك ايمال أي عنصر من التوليفة التي خاضت لقاء الذهاب حيث بدأ بكل من (جمال سالم – بخيت خميس – أمير كمال – علي جعفر – رمضان – كريم الحسن – عمر بخيت – راجي – تراوري – بكري – عبده جابر).

â–، الشوط الأول يمكن أن نطلق عليه شوط الفرص الضائعة والتي إن تم إستثمارها لغنى المريخ توتر الأعصاب ورهبة جماهيره من أي هفوة يمكن أن يستغلها الفريق النيجيري تقود المباراة لركلات الترجيح وربما الخروج.

â–، حصيلة الأحمر خلال هذا الشوط من الفرص المواتية للتسجيل بلغت (ست) فرص بالتمام والكمال كان بالإمكان استغلالها بطريقة أفضل.

â–، فرصة لعبده جابر في الدقيقة (4) وفرصة أخرى لبكري المدينة في الدقيقة (6) بعد أن توغل بإحدى الكرات من الجهة اليمنى لدفاع واري النيجيري وسددها جوار القائم.

â–، بعدها إخترق تراوري دفاع الضيف النيجيري وسددها في المرمى من وضعية صعبة كان من الأفضل تمريرها عرضية.

â–، حتى رأسية أمير كمال من ضربة الزاوية لم يحالفه فيها التوفيق واعتلت العارضة بسنتيمترات قليلة.

â–، في الدقيقة (23) واجه عبده جابر حارس مرمى الفريق النيجيري وسددها في جسده ارتدت لتراوري وسددها ضعيفة أيضاً.

â–، في الدقيقة (30) أرسل بخيت خميس كرة عرضية نموذجية على رأس بكري المدينة اعتلت العارضة بقليل أيضاً.

â–، خلال الشوط الثاني لم قلّت فرص المريخ وساد التسرّع وعشوائية تنظيم الهجمات اداء الفريق حيث لم يستفد الفريق من السيطرة المطلقة على أغلب فترات اللقاء.

â–، بعد دخول كوفي في الربع الأخير من شوط اللعب الثاني بدأت ملامح المريخ الهجومية أكثر نجاعة بعد أن تحوّلت طريقة اللعب إلى (4-4-2) بإستغلال الأطراف وتحديداً حركة الغاني خلف الظهير الأيمن لواري النيجيري خلال عدد من الكرات نتج من احداها ركلة جزاء استفاد منها المريخ وأحرز هدفه الوحيد.

â–، فرص الشوط الثاني إقتصرت على (فرصتين) واحدة تسديدة من تراوري وواحدة أضاعها بكري المدينة في الدقيقة (36) مرّت بجوار القائم الأيمن لحارس واري.

â–، عموماً فإن المهم هو بلوغ المريخ لدور ال (16) وحصوله على فرصتين لمواصلة مشواره الافريقي حتى لو غادر لا قدّر الله من (وفاق سطيف الجزائري) الأقرب لمواجهة المريخ لأنه سيتحوّل وقتها لبطولة الكونفدرالية.

â–، ولكن يبقى الأهم هو تجويد الجانب التنظيمي لفريق المريخ واعادة صياغة خط الوسط الذي وضح ضعفه كثيراً في البناء الهجومي وعدم القدرة على الإحتفاظ بالكرة أكبر فترة ممكنة والعجز في تنويع الهجمات بسبب قلّة حركة (كريم الحسن) واحد من أقل اللاعبين مجهودا في اللقاء.

â–، في المقابل كان خط الدفاع أكثر خطوط الفريق يقظة وتميّز بعد أن أحسنوا استخلاص العديد من الكرات خصوصاً الثنائي أمير كمال وعلي جعفر والأخير أجاد بتميز تنظيف الكرات الهوائية بقدرة عالية.

â–، بخيت خميس صدّق أوراق اعتماده من قبل جماهير المريخ بعد أن أدّى بقتالية عالية وروح إصرار تشبه الزعيم.

â–، مبروك التأهّل ولكن موقعة الوفاق تحتاج لعمل فني دقيق جداً يبدأ من تغيير طريقة اللعب التي تعتمد على وفرة المهاجمين وغياب البناء الهجومي الصحيح.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: تحية خالصة جداً لجماهير الزعيم الرائعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليديا معلقة المريخاب

مقالي عن مباراة المريخ أمس

لعب المريخ السوداني مباراة كبيرة أمام وولفر النيجيري و تأهل الزعيم لدور 16 من دوري أبطال إفريقيا
لعبت مجريات هذه القمة في ولاية ام درمان في مباراة الذهاب بملعب الردكاسل
كانت مباراة ذات مستوى متواضع من كلا الفريقين ، لاحظنا فيها العديد من السلبيات و لنقل التساؤلات و الموجهة بالأخص للمدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال فنقول ما سبب الأنانية المفرطة بالنسبة لعناصر الهجوم ؟ و لماذا ظهر المريخ مفكك العناصر و ليس ذلك الفريق المترابط و المتماسك في لعبه و ما هذا الارهاق و التعب الذي أنهك أداء اللاعبين حتى ظهروا بلياقة بدنية ضعيفة للغاية
و لكل من شاهد المباراة سيشهد على أن علي جعفر كان نجمها و بطلها فلا يختلف اثنان عن هذا القول فبرغم من الانتقادات التي تعرض لها هذا اللاعب إلى أنه إستفاد و صلح و عمل على تحسين آدائه حتى ظهر بصورة قوية في مباراة حاسمة و مؤهلة و شارك هو أيضا بدور كبير في فوز الزعيم الإفريقي
و لكن في الأخير كانت النتيجة لصالحنا فقد سجل الأحمر الوهاج هدف ثمينا من العقرب بكري المدينة من ركلة جزاء جاءت بالإحتكاك على كوفي نفذها في الدقيقة 84 من المباراة فنلاحظ ان دخول كوفي في مجريات الشوط الثاني أحدثت الكثير من التغيرات و الحركة في منطقة الهجوم و لكن يبقى بكري المدينة رقما يصعب تجاوزه
و في الأخير نحن لا نلوم اللاعبين عن لياقتهم و آدائهم فقد يكون السفر أنهك قدراتهم و أتعبهم و لكن نلوم المدرب على عدم وضعه لخطط تكتيكية يكون بها الفوز و الانتصار بأرقام كبيرة خاصة و أن هذه المباراة لعبت في الدار و أمام الجمهور

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
تأهل منتظر وطبيعي

* أنتظر نجوم المريخ رفيقهم كوفي فرانسيس كثيرا لحسم ضيفهم واري وولفز، حيث اهدي الغاني بكري المدينة فرصة احراز هدف التأهل من ركلة جزاء في نهاية شوط اللعب الثاني.

* طاشت كل الفرص طوال زمن المباراة ليأتي الحسم في خواتم الحصة الثانية، بتحرك ايجابي من الغاني كوفي الذي تأخر دخوله كثيرا بعد أن اتضح الحاجه لمن يتحرك بإيجابية في المقدمة الهجومية.

* سيطر النجوم علي المباراة بالكامل ولكن لم تشفع هذه السيطرة في حسم الضيوف مبكرا مع امكانية ذلك، فقد كان الوصول الي مناطق الخطورة للفريق النيجيري بلا جدوي للشفقة التي ميزت ختام الهجمات.

* بغض النظر عن كل ما دار في المباراة، الا أن المحصلة الاخيرة تقول أن النجوم تأهلوا الي دور الستة عشرة، وهو المطلوب.

* ويقيني أن نتيجة مباراة الذهاب القت بظلالها علي اداء اللاعبين وهو ما جعلهم يؤدون ببعض التراخي، واستسهال الخصم، ولو كانت النتيجة غير ذلك لما حدث التراخي والاستهتار .

موسم إفريقي مختلف

* في الموسم الماضي سقط الكثير من كبار القارة مبكرا منهم من غادر من اضيق ابواب المنافسة، ومنهم من عصفت به رياح التنافس الي البطولة الثانية، التي وصفت يومها بالقوة إعتمادا علي اسماء الفرق التي تنافست حول لقبها .

* وقد كانت صدمة مروعة للكرة الإفريقية، أن تفقد بطولتها الأولي كبارها ، خاصة أندية الشمال الإفريقي التي إعتادت الظفر بألقابها علي مدي سنين التنافس بها.

* سقطت فرق الاهلي والزمالك المصريين ، والترجي والنجم الساحلي والافريقي من تونس، وغادرت فرق المغرب مبكرا، ودالت شمس الكرة النيجيرية الي زوال، وانزوت اندية الكاميرون العاتية، واختفت من المشهد الاخير فرق ساحل العاج.

* لم يفضل من الاندية صاحبت الالقاب في الادوار النهائية من النسخة الماضية غير مازيمبي الكونغولي الحائز علي اللقب فيما بعد، والمريخ السوداني، لتكون النسخة الماضية ساحة للفرق التي لم تتذوق شهد البطولات الإفريقية برغم سني عمر بعضها.

* في هذا الموسم، ومنذ بداية ادواره الأولي تقول النتائج أن القوة الإفريقية الكاملة ستعود بقوة، وأن الأسماء التي احتجبت من الادوار المهمة للبطولة الأولى ستعود إلي الواجهة من جديد وبذات القوة.

* مرت الكثير من الفرق الكبيرة بفترات اتضح انها فترات للبناء من أجل العودة بقوة، وذلك من خلال تحسن نتائج تلك الفرق بدورياتها المحلية ومن خلال الاطلاله الاولي لها في النسخة الحالية.

* لذا نترقب تنافسا مختلفا في النسخة الحالية، وربما تشهد ظهور مستويات رفيعة سيما في الادوار المتقدمة التي تبدأ من الدور المقبل المؤهل لمرحلة المجموعتين.

* هذا الواقع يتطلب عملا كبيرا هنا بالمريخ، لأن القادم أصعب وهذا الموسم ستعود أسماء خبيرة لدنيا التنافس وهو ما يحتاج الي الوقوف كثيرا عند بعض النقاط الفنية المهمة.

في نقاط
* برغم ما يتمتع المريخ بمقدمة هجومية شرسة الا ان الانانية بين عناصرها يقلل كثيرا من جدواها.

* خلال الربع الساعة الاول من الحصة الأولى اهدر الثلاثي بكري وتراروي وعبده جابر فرصا كانت كافية لحسم الجولة مبكرا بسبب هذه الأنانية.

* عدم التعاون بين الثلاثي اضاع علي المريخ فرصة التأهل المبكر...وهو أمر سيضر بالفريق كثيرا في الفترة المقبلة.

* نعم الانانية جزء من تركيبة المهاجم، لكن منح مساحة من التعاون مع الاخرين تكمل للمهاجمين نواقصهم .

* تميز النجم الصاعد بخيت خميس في الطرف الايسر ومنح الوظيفة حقها والقاعدة المريخية الاطمئنان.

* ولكن يؤخذ عليه اللعب باندفاع ظل يعرضه للاصابات والغياب لفترات طويلة، وهذا ناتج عن عدم الخبرة لصغر سنه.

* كريم الحسن لا يمكن أن يغطي غياب جابسون سالمون وعودة علاء الدين تبدو غاية في الاهمية.

* واصل نجم علي جعفر السطوع وكان صمام امان الدفاع المريخي... القادم اجمل مع هذا اللاعب الكبير.

* غدا عودة أخري لجولة التأهل بهدوء. ان شاء الله.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*خواطر نجمة 
سمية طة

 *نقول بداية الف مبروك إذ نجح المريخ للترقي لدور ستة عشر بعد فوزه عشية اﻷمس على واري وولفز بهدف جاء من ركلة جزاء في دقائق المباراة اﻷخيرة ..نعم نقول الف مبروك لكن تتبعها الف لكن ولكن!!

*وقبل ان يعبس بوجهي القراء عن ان اننا حققنا المطلوب إذن ليس من داع للكن أقول والله ان لها ﻷلف داع طالما ان الطموح عندنا ليس هو التأهل لدور ال16. بمعنى اننا حينما نتجاوز ركلة الجزاء التي نفذها بنجاح بكري،ونغفل عن الهدف رقم 100 بسجل رصيد المريخ من اﻷهداف..ونتحاشى الفرح لتخطي المريخ لواري وولفز رايح جاي فذاك ﻷن طموحنا ابدا ليس الدور الذي تأهلنا له بل الطموح حقيقة هو الترقي بعيدا في البطولة لما بعد دور اﻷربعة ومن هنا تأتي لكن التي أشرت لها بداية مقالي!
*قدم المريخ احبتي باﻷمس مباراة سيئة من حيث المردود الفني خاصة شوط المباراة الثاني وغلب على ﻻعبي المقدمة اﻷنانية المفرطة وكان وسط المريخ تائها بينما ظهر بعض الﻻعبين بمستوى متدن للغاية واستغربنا استمراريتهم لنهاية المباراة او قبيل نهايتها بقليل مما يجعلنا نبعث بالسؤال صراحة عن رؤية المدرب لهكذا خلل دون ان يحرك ساكنا؟هذا سؤال صعب لكن اﻷصعب هو ما يتبادر إلى اﻷذهان سريعا .هل يعاني المدرب ضغوطا من اناس بعينهم فيما يخص تشكيلة الفريق بإشراك هذا وإخراج ذاك وبقاء ذا على الدكة؟!!نحتاج اجابة صريحة بل وعﻻجا جذريا إذا ما صحت الشكوك وإلا فعلينا منذ اﻵن اﻹستعداد لذرف الدموع على الخروج المبكر وهذا ما ﻻنرضاه!
*أعلم ان حديثي قد ﻻ يعجب الكثيرين وتذكرت اللحظة تعليقا ﻷحدهم بأننا سببنا احباطا للجمهور وأقول ان الجمهور لم يكن في حوجة ﻷن يتسبب احدا في احباطه ﻷنه محبط اصﻻ مما شاهده باﻷمس..وأزيد اننا يمكن أن نمﻷ الأرض ضجيجا ابتهاجا بالنصر لكن هذا ابدا لن يمنع ان تسطع الحقيقة جلية ..ان مستوى المريخ ﻻ يؤهله لﻹستمرار طويﻻ في البطولة ونتمنى جدا ان نكون مخطئين !
*همس الخواطر:
*بعيدا عن اداء المريخ في الميدان هناك ظاهرة خطيرة تتطلب الحسم الفوري من المهندس ونسي ورفاقه
*اعني تواجد عدد من الاشخاص وجلوسهم بدكة البدﻻء..اكرر دكة البدﻻء والتي هي معروف انها مخصصة للاعبي الفريق وجهازهم الفني !
*فمن اين اتى هؤﻻء ..بل من هم اصﻻ ؟ومن الذي سمح لهم بالجلوس في دكة البدﻻء؟هل نقرا او نسمع ردا!
*اسمحوا لي ان احيي بشكل خاص ﻻعب المريخ خميس بخيت ..احد اهم مكاسب لقاء اﻷمس واعتقد ان مصعب عمر سيعاني كثيرا للعودة مجددا بفضل مستوى بديله
*تتجه الانظار عصر اليوم لمتابعة لقاء اﻹياب بين الهﻻل واﻷهلي الليبي وامنياتنا الصادقة للهﻻل بأن يحقق نصرا يعبر به نحو دور ال16 
*وما قلته عن المريخ قبﻻ اقوله عن الهﻻل ثانيا فحتى لو نجح الهﻻل في التأهل على حساب الليبي فهو لن يمضي بعيدا في البطولة !فمستوى الغريقين المريخ والهﻻل ﻻ يبشر بذلك واكرر..اتمناني مخطئة!
*كذلك الامنيات تطال اهلي شندي العريق الذي يؤدي لقاء الاياب بعد ان خسر لفاء الذهاب بهدفين لهدف وامنياتنا ان ينجح في التعويض ويتأهل ..ومعروف عن اهلي شندي انه يشارك في الكونفدرالية..
*و..تتواصل سياسة القمع ..فبعد إيقاف التيار ..ثم مصادرة السوداني قبل ايام من اﻵن دون إبداء اية أسباب..ها هي الصيحة تتذوق من ذات الكأس اليوم وذلك بعد مصادرة عدد اليوم وﻻ عزاء للقراء ..ﻻ عزاء للحريات!
*لك الله يا وطني!
*وكما بدأت اختم ..الف مبروك للاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني والاداري ولجمهوره العظيم الفوز والتأهل ..
*اللهم نسالك النصر للمريخ بالامس واليوم وغدا..اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ دائما وأبدا..اللهم آمييييين
*همسة اخيرة:(للمريخ رغم سوء اﻷداء):أحبك احبك لما ﻻ نهاية ..نلتقي ان مد الله في العمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
مية مية

أن تفوز ذهاب اياب فهذا كبير

أن تصعد للستاشر بانتصارين خارجي وداخلي فليس هناك نجاح أكبر من ذلك.

لذلك وجب علينا ان نهنئ جمهور المريخ بهذا الترقي المستحق

فالجمهور قد أتى كثيفا ولم يعد كسيفاً.

زلزال الملاعب كان في الموعد مثل النصر

لكن مع ذلك لاحت سلبيات كثيرة

لعلنا لابد ان نعطي اري وولفز حقه

فالفريق النيجيري فريق محترم ومنظم جداً.

انتصار المريخ عليه مرتين لا يعني انه سيئ بل يؤكد للجمهور ان فرحته مستحقة.

تأخر النصر ساهم فيه الجهاز الفني بتفرجه الطويل على تراوري وراجي عبد العاطي.

لكن لابد من اشادة واجبة لدفاع المريخ للثنائي الاعسر بخيت وعلي جعفر على وجه الخصوص.

ولقد أعاد بخيت للرواق الايسر ألقه المفقود بفدائية المدافعة عقلانية التمرير الهحومي.

تحذيرنا من النوم في العسل كان في مكانه.. فالفوز خارجيا جعل هناك شبه إجماع على تواضع الخصم ولكن الخصم كان غير.

يحتاج المريخ لكثير من العمل لمقابلة استحقاق اكبر في دور قادم ضد فريق أكبر من واري بلا شك.

وسط المريخ بلا شك هو اسوأ خطوطه فلقد غاب عنه الهدوء الذي كان يمثله جابسون في الموسم الماضي.

وغابت عنه ديناميكية ايمن سعيد وحركته الدؤوبة..

دخول كوفي أمس كان افضل ما فعله المدرب رغم ان كوفي هذا الموسم كزميله اوكرا قد حققا نظرة مدربهما السابق فيهما.

بلا شك للجهاز الفني رأيه القريب والمنطقي لكن كان الجميع يظن ان اشراك كوفي وعنكبة كان أجدى قياسا على بطء الدفاع النيجيري البائن.

بهدف بكري المدينة رقم مائة للمريخ في الابطال يمكننا ان نقول بالمحصلة النهائية مية مية.

والركلة العقرمية كانت ناجزة.

.......

وطرينا مشوار العصاري

والليلة وين الب العصر مرورو

والسيرة مرقت عصر

ونحن راجعبن في المغيرب

كل هذا سببه ضمور الكشافات.

يلعب اليوم هلال السودان عصراً ضد ثوار ليبيا.

في مباراة عصيبة خصوصا ان الهلال قد انهزم خارج ارضه وخارج ارض الفريق الليبي ايضاً.

لا نقول ان الهلال لن يصعد فنتمنى ان يلحق الصيف بالبطل

لكن الهلال مستواه مخيف مما سيجعله تحت الضغط الجماهيري والشمسي.

.....

أهلي شندي يلعب اليوم وهو يحتاج الى هدف وحيد.

والنمور بلا شك أقرب للصعود.

.....

نبارك اليوم ان شاء الله للسودان الصعود الثلاثي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكرر فوزه على واري وولفز ويبلغ الدور الثاني بنجاح



تأهل المريخ إلى الدور الثاني من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بفضل الفوز الذي حققه على منافسه واري وولفز النيجيري مساء أمس بالقلعة الحمراء بهدف وحيد حمل توقيع مهاجمه بكري المدينة من ركلة جزاء اُرتكبت مع كوفي ليوقّع العقرب بذلك الهدف رقم 100 للمريخ في دوري الأبطال واستفاد المريخ من النتيجة المميزة التي حققها في جولة الذهاب عندما فاز خارج أرضه بهدف لذلك استطاع وبأقل مجهود أن يحسم المباراة لمصلحته بهدف وحيد في الدقيقة 82 كان كافياً لترشح الأحمر للدور الثاني من الأبطال لينتظر الفائز من مباراة وفاق سطيف وايدول الكنغولي بعد أن انتهت مباراة الذهاب على ملعب الأخير بالتعادل بهدف لكل .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي لوك ايمال يدلي بالمثير: ماذا أفعل لكم؟ وصلت بالمريخ للدور الثاني بانتصارين وشباك نظيفة




أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء دهشته الشديدة للحديث عن عدم ظهور فريقه بصورة مقنعة وعن عدم رضاء البعض عن مظهر الأحمر في دوري الأبطال مقارنة بما كان عليه المريخ الموسم الماضي, وطلب ايمال من الذين ينتقدون أداء الفريق ويشيرون إلى أن الأحمر كان مميزاً في الأبطال العام الماضي أن يرجعوا للوراء ليعرفوا الطريقة التي تأهل بها فريقهم للدور الثاني وأضاف: المريخ خرج خاسراً في أول مباراة له في الدور الأول بهدفين دون رد وكان مهدداً بمغادرة دوري الأبطال من الدور الأول حتى آخر الدقائق من عمر المباراة وعندما تحقق التأهل بصعوبة بالغة كانت فرحة الجماهير كبيرة كما وصف لي البعض ولا أدري لماذا لم يفرح الجمهور هذا التأهل وفريقي حقق نتائج أفضل بكثير من تلك التي حققها الأحمر العام الماضي لأننا انتصرنا ذهاباً وإياباً ولم تستقبل شباكنا أي هدف وبلغنا الدور الثاني بأفضل النتائج .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس أسامة ونسي: عدم استقرار المريخ لا وجود له إلا على صفحات الصحف



أشاد المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ بتأهل الفريق إلى الدور الثاني واعتبره خطوة في الطريق الصحيح حتى يمضي المريخ قدماً من أجل الوصول إلى مراحل متقدمة في ساحات التنافس الأفريقي وأضاف: البعض سيقول إن الأداء غير جيد وأن المريخ لم يكن مقنعاً ولكن يجب الا ننسى أن اللاعبين الذين خاضوا مباراة الأمس ظلوا يتنقلون على مدى ثلاثة أيام من نيجيريا للخرطوم ولم يجد الفريق أي فرصة كافية للراحة والتدريبات لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن ينعكس الإرهاق سلباً على أداء اللاعبين وبرغم كل هذه المصاعب استطعنا أن نحقق الفوز ووصلنا للدور الأول بأفضل النتائج, ووعد ونسي بالاستفادة من كل سلبيات المرحلة الأولى وتجهيز الفريق بالشكل المطلوب للاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال وقال إن الجهاز الفني أمامه فرصة جيدة قبل أداء مباراتي الدور الثاني حتى يعيد ترتيب أوراق الفريق وتقديم المريخ بشكل مختلف في مقبل المباريات، وسخر ونسي من الحديث عن أن ونسي غير مستقر لذلك لم يستطع أن يقنع جماهيره حتى الآن وأضاف: عدم استقرار المريخ موجود في الصحف فقط والأحمر ينعم باستقرار تام ويمضي في الطريق الصحيح والمجلس مستقر ويقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه في الاستجابة لكل متطلبات المرحلة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى: كريم الحسن علامة استفهام كبيرة ولا أدري حتى اللحظة كيف أكمل المباراة



رأى الكابتن محمد موسى المدرب المعروف وقائد الأحمر السابق أن مستوى المريخ في مباراة الأمس رسم أكثر من علامة استفهام خاصة في الشوط الثاني والذي شهد تراجعاً كبيراً في أداء الفرقة الحمراء وأضاف: صحيح أن المريخ كان مسيطراً بصورة واضحة في الشوط الأول واستطاع أن يصنع العديد من الفرص لكن للأسف الشديد ضاعت غالبية هذه الفرص بسبب الشفقة والتسرع والأنانية وانعدام التعاون بين ثلاثي  المقدمة الهجومية في ظل رحلة البحث عن إنجاز شخصي لكل لاعب وتابع محمد موسى: مشكلة المريخ كانت في خط وسطه الذي ظهر في أسوأ حالاته، فلا قام بالدور المطلوب منه في المساندة الدفاعية واستعادة الكرة بسرعة لحظة الفقدان وممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط ولا قام بالدعم الهجومي وتوفير التمريرات المريحة للمهاجمين ولم يقدم الثلاثي عمر بخيت وراجي وكريم الحسن مستوىً مقنعاً ويكاد أن يكون خط الدفاع هو الأفضل لأنه تحمل العبء الأكبر في المباراة وأشار محمد موسى إلى أن مشاركة الغاني كريم الحسن الذي لم يكن يشارك مع الفريق حتى في مباريات الدوري الممتاز والإصرار على استمراريته حتى نهاية المباراة ترسم علامة استفهام كبيرة لأنه لا يوجد سبب مقنع يجعل كريم الحسن يواصل المباراة حتى نهايتها مشيراً إلى أن وسط المريخ كان بحاجة لدعمه بلاعب فعال يصنع الفارق ويدعم الهجوم ولم يتحقق ذلك للأحمر الا بعد مشاركة كوفي الذي غيّر كثيراً من شكل الفريق وتسبب في الهدف الوحيد الذي سجله بكري المدينة.



*

----------

